# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Big Bulk

## Bolltted

*Stats:*
Hi, 165 pounds nearly 6"5. I am an ex long distance athlete with a very good knowledge base on fitness and nutrition. After my second knee replacement months ago, I was depressed as I couldn't not do what I love which is to train day in day out (marathon). After some thought I decided bodybuilding would be my new obsession/hobby as I had always been intrigued by the lifestyle. I know weird, but I won't explain why here as it will take too long.
Start picture taken on wednesday oct 19th.

*Expectations:* Lets see what happens. I have done a lot of research on lifting weights and steroids in the past 8 months. I plan on bulking to at least 240 pounds followed by a one month cruise leading in to a summer blast.

*Concerns:* I have tons of pramipexole, arimidex and accutane just in case. I have a very strong liver (taken a lot of diclofenac, ibuprofen and t3 while I was an endurance athlete). I do not believe in keeping gains or building a base. I believe the only gains you can keep are what your body can hold onto naturally. I have experience with epo blood doping and other techniques and protocols for improving cardiovascular performance. I also believe that experience using steroids does not correlate with abuse. If you believe that I am abusing steroids then you should label anyone taking these doses as abusers regardless of experience.

*Diet* (Will increase with size gain):

7am
2 cups quick oats dry
1 cup frozen berries
7 eggs
brown sugar and salt to tase
~80g protein ~160g carbs Low fat

10-11am
2 scoops whey
2 cups whipping cream 33%
~50g protein ~170g fat Low carbs

2pm
~300g ground beef
1.5 cups white rice dry
~80g protein ~53g fat ~220g carbs

Mixed fruit intra workout

PWO Meal 5:30pm
~400g white pasta dry
tuna, chicken or ground beef
tomato sauce with veggies and spices
~110g protein ~20-40g fat ~330g carbs

This is my diet(proteins will be interchanged to keep things fresh). Yes my pre and post workout meals are large and many would say "more meals less volume". Well, I am essentially eating multiple meals as I like to sit and eat these meals for 2-3 hours while I study thereby achieving the same effect. 

Important! I have an EXTREMELY fast metabolism. I am the type that can handle these carbs and not get fat on this amount of carbs. Hell I could drink a litre of cream and a 750ml bottle of nesquik a day along with my meals for a month and not get obese (I am sure I would put on a few).

*Lifting Schedule:*

Mon-Chest
Tues-Legs
Wed-Back
Thurs-Shoulders
Fri-Arms/Traps/Deads
Sat/Sun-Deads if not feeling it on Fri

Will provide weekly updates at the least.

Let me end this in saying that I am in *NO WAY CONDONING ANYONE DO THESE STUPIDLY HIGH DOSES. I AM EXPERIMENTING ON MY BODY AND AM LOOKING FOR A FORUM TO SHARE MY EXPERIENCE.*

----------


## Bolltted

10/20/2016 Thursday: Just pinned 3cc test e left delt and 2.5cc tren e in right delt. Smooth thick oil. Trained shoulders good first session pushing 115 military barbell easily for 10 reps. Have always had very strong shoulders and calves growing up in high school.

10/21/2016 Friday: Injection pain is is fucking terrible yup don’t inject 2.5ccs of tren and 3ccs of test in each delt when you are 165 pounds. Did squats good surprisingly good form, back very tight from superdrol. Trained traps and arms as well good weight on curls. Grip is VERY weak going to take a while to get that up to par. Yup definitely feeling the superdrol they are fucking strong sat in bed for four hours with headache and nausea.

----------


## TheTaxMan

WTF, this has to be trolling? 2000mg test and 1500mg of tren , superdrol and dbol and a goal of gaining 75lbs from it?

Im a pretty easy going guy and all up for an "educated risk" but this sounds suicidal

I hope its just a joke

----------


## Bolltted

> WTF, this has to be trolling? 1500mg test and 1000mg of tren , superdrol and dbol and a goal of gaining 75lbs from it?
> 
> Im a pretty easy going guy and all up for an "educated risk" but this sounds suicidal
> 
> I hope its just a joke


Thanks man. Nope not a joke will update as I can. Will provide weekly weight and pics every thursday as well!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Have you cycled before? Why have you decided to use such a high dose? Your not going to get more gains by using such crazy dosages

You said you researched for months, where have you read this would be a good idea?

2000mg of test and 1500mg of tren ? Ive never heard of it, I would love to know where you obtained this info/research as being a good idea?

----------


## Bolltted

> Have you cycled before? Why have you decided to use such a high dose? Your not going to get more gains by using such crazy dosages
> 
> You said you researched for months, where have you read this would be a good idea?
> 
> 2000mg of test and 1500mg of tren? Ive never heard of it, I would love to know where you obtained this info/research as being a good idea?


No, I the only ped I have used is epo. I thought about using 150-200mg testosterone a couple years back for my running but ended up deciding against it due to fear of hurting my cardiovascular performance. Oh and no, nearly all the information I have read online suggests a maximum of around 500-750mg of test per week for a first timer. I am experimenting on my body to see if there is any merit to the "more is better" theory. I could not find any logs of first timers using over 1000mgs a week so decided I would try it myself, see what happens and share with others.

----------


## Back In Black

Lol, waiting for all the side effects to hit. This is stupidity at best. Good luck though buddy.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Fair enough experiment with your body, but imo your gambling with your life here mate, you say you have a strong liver, its possible you may not have one after this

----------


## clarky.

You might have very good knowledge in fitness and nutrition but you have no clue at all about AAS. This is just pure nonsense and it is ppl like you that give AAS a bad name Welcome.

----------


## GSXRvi6

> 10/21/2016 Friday: Injection pain is is fucking terrible yup dont inject 2.5ccs of tren and 3ccs of test in each delt


Umm, here's your sign... 




> Yup definitely feeling the superdrol they are fucking strong sat in bed for four hours with headache and nausea.


This has to be some of the dumbest shit I have seen posted up here. I hope you don't have a heart attack / stroke / grow tits before you realize just how damn stupid this is.

All of the good information out there are still people that do this kind of shit. amazing.

Subscribed for entertainment. 

Do us a favor and post your blood pressure and labs as well so we can watch you wreck your organs while your at it.

----------


## Bolltted

> Umm, here's your sign... 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be some of the dumbest shit I have seen posted up here. I hope you don't have a heart attack / stroke / grow tits before you realize just how damn stupid this is.
> 
> All of the good information out there are still people that do this kind of shit. amazing.
> 
> Subscribed for entertainment. 
> ...


Yeah I will get bloodwork done at the halfway mark. If liver values are atrocious even after stopping the superdrol, I will most likely scratch the dbol .

----------


## RigPig

Did Bostin Lloyd design this cycle? Where's the 3ccs of SEO in each muscle everyday? That's all that's missing in the fuckin train wreck.
If you live through this I'll be amazed.

----------


## marcus300

For any newbie's reading please don't try and follow anything what the OP is doing, its extremely dangerous, immature and its how not to run a cycle for your level and experience.

In fact this log is a joke but might make interesting reading to see how not to cycle if its not just a troll.

----------


## Cuz

Future " *How not to run a cycle*

----------


## Baxter35

Just stumbled on this! Should be interesting.OP please don't die on us so you can keep us posted. No sense adding much else to what others have already said. It's stupid, you know it's stupid, and I don't think anything will change your mind so....... just please be honest with everything so we'll have a good log to discourage others.

----------


## Obs

73lbs water weight in a month and heart failure my predictions. No balls left. Probably tits. And straight into depression and trt. Never to use his pecker again. Good luck with the experiment.

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Yeah I will get bloodwork done at the halfway mark. If liver values are atrocious even after stopping the superdrol, I will most likely scratch the dbol.


With your cycle you have to worry about more than your liver. Between the tren doing what tren does to kidneys (since you did your research you should know it's affects on BP, hairline, leukocytes, lipids, dopamine uptake, kidneys etc) your BP from the gear and all the water your going to take on your going to do some amazing amounts of stress to your heart and kidneys as well. 

Playing with Prami is playing with fire, and I don't mean the "oh it can make you sick" anyone here that has ran prami for a good click knows what I'm talking about. Dopamine agonists are not skittles and I think people don't take them serious enough. 

Your diet is also crap for this, your HDL's are going to tank so bad and then you look at the food your eating on top of that. I honestly don't think you've done a lot of research, my guess is you've read a few internet posts, a couple youtube videos and subscribe to Bostin's channel. If you actually did your research you wouldn't be doing this. 

At 165lbs your scrawny, what you need is food, and if you can't grow on food and something as simple as 500mg of test then you don't know how to eat and train.

----------


## Bolltted

> With your cycle you have to worry about more than your liver. Between the tren doing what tren does to kidneys (since you did your research you should know it's affects on BP, hairline, leukocytes, lipids, dopamine uptake, kidneys etc) your BP from the gear and all the water your going to take on your going to do some amazing amounts of stress to your heart and kidneys as well. 
> 
> Playing with Prami is playing with fire, and I don't mean the "oh it can make you sick" anyone here that has ran prami for a good click knows what I'm talking about. Dopamine agonists are not skittles and I think people don't take them serious enough. 
> 
> Your diet is also crap for this, your HDL's are going to tank so bad and then you look at the food your eating on top of that. I honestly don't think you've done a lot of research, my guess is you've read a few internet posts, a couple youtube videos and subscribe to Bostin's channel. If you actually did your research you wouldn't be doing this. 
> 
> At 165lbs your scrawny, what you need is food, and if you can't grow on food and something as simple as 500mg of test then you don't know how to eat and train.


Thanks man. I appreciate your advice and I agree with 99% of it. However, I am going to have to disagree with your thoughts on my cholesterol. During my time as an endurance athelete, I always had a similar diet with very high fats and carbs. I would usually intake about double the amount of whipping cream leading up to a meet. My blood work has always been terrific, cholesterol being no different. I do see your point about the kidneys. And for what reason am I going to be holding water? From my understanding, water retention can be managed and prevented while using anabolics?

Edit: Forgot to mention I have been taking niacin regularly for the past 4 years and have been monitored by a doctor (my father). But to be more clear, my goal is not to be healthy. I am experimenting and I believe that at my age I will live through it and regain my health post blast.

----------


## ironbeck

1500mg of tren is a big mistake without experience! your either going to lose your job, get divorced or hurt someone.

----------


## Marsoc

Lolwow. I never cycled ever. But those dosages are insane. 
All I was wondering is how your 165lbs and 6'5" lol. U should be at least 200 by not lifting a finger. ..what's makes u think that u can add on 100 lbs. and keep it. Why do u lack the weight as is....from cardio and no eating or....
Not to mention that ur training sessions probably matters most aside from diet and no magical compunds let alone 5 kilos of multiple compounds a day lmao. . What's an example of ur training session going to be like. What methods of intensity.

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Lolwow. I never cycled ever. But those dosages are insane. 
> All I was wondering is how your 165lbs and 6'5" lol. U should be at least 200 by not lifting a finger. ..what's makes u think that u can add on 100 lbs. and keep it. Why do u lack the weight as is....from cardio and no eating or....
> Not to mention that ur training sessions probably matters most aside from diet and no magical compunds let alone 5 kilos of multiple compounds a day lmao. . What's an example of ur training session going to be like. What methods of intensity.


Because hes literally just started lifting

----------


## hammerheart

> 1500mg of tren is a big mistake without experience! your either going to lose your job, get divorced or hurt someone.


A proud member of the AR was left in hospital with liver failure after over a gram of tren . Well some have to learn the hard way I guess.

----------


## Bolltted

> Lolwow. I never cycled ever. But those dosages are insane. 
> All I was wondering is how your 165lbs and 6'5" lol. U should be at least 200 by not lifting a finger. ..what's makes u think that u can add on 100 lbs. and keep it. Why do u lack the weight as is....from cardio and no eating or....
> Not to mention that ur training sessions probably matters most aside from diet and no magical compunds let alone 5 kilos of multiple compounds a day lmao. . What's an example of ur training session going to be like. What methods of intensity.


I'm training chest on monday. I can post a couple snippets on here. A friend has already shown me the ropes, I am confident I will have no problem with technique.

----------


## Marsoc

> I'm training chest on monday. I can post a couple snippets on here. A friend has already shown me the ropes, I am confident I will have no problem with technique.


Bro snippets is for fucking photo albums lol. I doubt u know wht actual intensity is. I mean u say U ran before. I guess if ur a natural runner it can't relate but I can relate the pains of rucking with 90 lbs in my pack to the intensity in the gym. But still it has nothing to do with it. What's ur snippets lol. So regular sets. A little pump ..or...snippets,,,hmmmmmlol

Check out Eart Gym lmao ..it a beginners guide to using what U got. No gym Pass etc. but that's easy shit. Non offenses i just like to see what others idea of intensity is. And I usually can't compare. I just want U to have real views on whts what. Aside from any cycles .but I'm sure u know all about it since ur boy gave u some snippets..lol 

I don't mean to sound like I'm taking it personaly but I guess i am in a way. Just cuz I hate pure ignorance and arrogance. Especially combined lol

----------


## Bolltted

> Bro snippets is for fucking photo albums lol. I doubt u know wht actual intensity is. I mean u say U ran before. I guess if ur a natural runner it can't relate but I can relate the pains of rucking with 90 lbs in my pack to the intensity in the gym. But still it has nothing to do with it. What's ur snippets lol. So regular sets. A little pump ..or...snippets,,,hmmmmmlol
> 
> Check out Eart Gym lmao ..it a beginners guide to using what U got. No gym Pass etc. but that's easy shit. Non offenses i just like to see what others idea of intensity is. And I usually can't compare. I just want U to have real views on whts what. Aside from any cycles .but I'm sure u know all about it since ur boy gave u some snippets..lol 
> 
> I don't mean to sound like I'm taking it personaly but I guess i am in a way. Just cuz I hate pure ignorance and arrogance. Especially combined lol


Haha I meant a clip of my training session if you would like to see intensity. And I know intensity very well. I offer you to try running at least 40 miles a week at a real competitive pace. I appreciate the input, I'll apply it to my training.

----------


## Mr.BB

> For any newbie's reading please don't try and follow anything what the OP is doing, its extremely dangerous, immature and its how not to run a cycle for your level and experience.
> 
> In fact this log is a joke but might make interesting reading to see how not to cycle if its not just a troll.


^^This x2

----------


## Vash the Stampede

Allow me to take some inspiration from Marcus and use his favorite word, cunt. 

This stupid cunt has been warned by us, and knows what he is doing is a death wish. I have zero sympathy for dumb cunts like this. As far as I'm concerned, he deserves all the pain, suffering and possibly death. 

Good riddance to useless cunts.

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Thanks man. I appreciate your advice and I agree with 99% of it. However, I am going to have to disagree with your thoughts on my cholesterol. During my time as an endurance athelete, I always had a similar diet with very high fats and carbs. I would usually intake about double the amount of whipping cream leading up to a meet. My blood work has always been terrific, cholesterol being no different. I do see your point about the kidneys. And for what reason am I going to be holding water? From my understanding, water retention can be managed and prevented while using anabolics?
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention I have been taking niacin regularly for the past 4 years and have been monitored by a doctor (my father). But to be more clear, my goal is not to be healthy. I am experimenting and I believe that at my age I will live through it and regain my health post blast.


Your planning on taking 2 grams of test and you have dbol in the mix later down the road as well, your going to be taking on water like a sinking ship. Water retention can be managed while using anabolics but with the cycle you have outlined I would argue it can't be prevented. 

I'm not sure you can understand this, or many do understand this and there are those that would argue due to something they read on the internet but your body can only use so much test, how much depends on the individual. Myself for example, I need very little test, I achieve homeostasis on 100mg /wk and can "grow" on as little as 200mg/wk. My max is somewhere around 600mg/wk at 1 gram I was throwing away money and my sides skyrocketed. I'm one of the guys on here that hates test, add enough to get the job done and no more is my take on it. My buddy who is smaller than I am requires double that for homeostasis - genetics. Once you take "enough" test the knob is turned all the way to the "grow" setting, you can't keep twisting the knob. But if you keep slamming in test on top of that it doesn't just sit around waiting for it's turn to bind to a receptor, your body starts cranking out LOTS of metabolites because it has all this free test floating around. There are more metabolites than just estrogen and DHT, all of those metabolites at high doses can start causing side effects. So when you put in just enough test to get the job done, you grow with your side effects minimized and managed. When you throw in enough test to get the job done and then dump buckets more on top of that, you don't add any benefit but your sides will go through the roof. At your size, 2 grams is going to make a ton of estrogen (your taking a 19-nor which increases aromitase activity to boot) so your going to hold water - I don't care if you wait a few weeks and start taking dex your still going to hold water and have sides, this is assuming your gear is real of course.

Water is going to increase your blood pressure.

Superdrol, even on a proper cycle will raise your blood pressure, add that to my previous statement

Tren , even on a proper cycle, will raise your blood pressure, add that to my previous two statements.

So we can establish some quick facts right away, the first one is, regardless of what you do your going to take on some water, and your blood pressure is going to go up. 

Now lets look at tren, Tren will cause your nephrons's to constrict, there is good and bad from this, but this adds stress to the kidneys, now add some water retention and increased blood pressure ON TOP of this and your guaranteed some level of kidney damage. Maybe not enough for you to care today, maybe not even enough to move you to stage 2 but you WILL impact your kidneys, but for me who is in stage 3a due to non AAS reasons I tend to take my kidney health very serious. 

Then you have trens affect on dopamine, so I don't know if you actually read about it or if you just saw someone post something about "if your on tren you need prami to keep from getting milky tits" or something to that effect. With your doses and the amount of estrogen your going to crank out no doubt you could end up needing that prami, do you know how many D receptors prami binds to vs a DA like Caber? Do you know what each of those receptors are related to? I'm going to guess no, anyone who researches how prami _actually_ works would be smart enough to toss that shit in a trash can, and if you do end up needing it, and you do end up tossing down prami daily for your cycle your going to get to experience the living hell of dopamine receptor burn out on top of all your other sides. 

AAS in general is hard on your lipids, tren dreadfully so. It doesn't matter what your past diet was like and how your cholesterol ended up, if your pinning AAS it's a new ball game. If you do take your dex that also is not good for your lipids on to of the AAS and that diet. So is that diet horrible, I would say no, is that diet horrible for the drugs your taking, I'll say yes. Your missing LOTS of shit you should have in that diet.

I'm coming back off of serious injury and multiple surgeries and compared to you I'm an old man. I'm two years post op and I'm just now, just NOW getting back on the "serious" horse with my training and diet and I'm 6' with a lean body mass of 205lbs (tank tested) and I'm on 250mg/wk of sust. 

I see all these videos out there of people doing INSANE dosages, I see people posting up here of their INSANE dosages and right away I think they must have fake shit or they are really dumb. Common ones are Anavar , everyone says "oh it's crap you need at least 100mg/day" or "you need to run at least a gram of primo" listen man their shit is fake or they are dumb or both. If you can't grow off 200mg of primo your doing it wrong or your shit is fake, simple as that. 

Maybe your the rare genetic super freak and your body will tolerate this amount of gear just fine (highly unlikely), but there are safer ways to experiment and find out.

----------


## NACH3

If *you can't grow off 200mg of primo your doing it wrong or your shit is fake, simple as that.* 

Though I do believe what your saying holds truth - no matter how good your primo is at 200mgs/day you won't gain much of any muscle tissue if at all really...ran it a few times myself and 1G+(primo not test) was the lowest I'd ever run it... its weak and should be ran far longer than 12 wks(16-20) for optimal results... 

However, what the OP is considering/or has started is a complete disaster

----------


## KINGKONG

The tren will make you crazy at those doses your gonna have to tranquilize yourself to sleep..The sides will be harsh!!you seem to know your not suppose to cycle this high at your size and experience level, soooooo I wish you the best of luck?what else can be said?

----------


## GSXRvi6

> If *you can't grow off 200mg of primo your doing it wrong or your shit is fake, simple as that.* 
> 
> Though I do believe what your saying holds truth - no matter how good your primo is at 200mgs/day you won't gain much of any muscle tissue if at all really...ran it a few times myself and 1G+(primo not test) was the lowest I'd ever run it... its weak and should be ran far longer than 12 wks(16-20) for optimal results... 
> 
> However, what the OP is considering/or has started is a complete disaster


At 200mg/wk over 16 - 24 weeks it will add more lean muscle tissue than natural based on my observations from a friend adding 200mg of primo to his TRT. I think what I have is schering primo in amps (I'd have to dig it out, to see). There was a definite boost in muscle growth over his standard TRT albeit nothing fast or dramatic, but it was so side effect friendly and in-line with his goals that it was the right thing for him. Obviously genetic response is also a factor. 

I think Primo gets a bad rap simply because it's so slow not necessarily because of how weak it is. just my opinoin, I don't have a lot of experience with it. I've never ran a full cycle of it, I shed like a dog on it.

I will also add based on your pic your not a 165lbs 21 yo, and if you need a gram I wouldn't argue that one bit, my issue is when someone flips on youtube, see's Dylan telling people they have to run at least a gram and half, so some kid runs out and jumps on a gram and a half of primo on their first cycle because that's what someone on youtube said you needed to do.

----------


## Marsoc

> Haha I meant a clip of my training session if you would like to see intensity. And I know intensity very well. I offer you to try running at least 40 miles a week at a real competitive pace. I appreciate the input, I'll apply it to my training.


First tweet weeks I started running about 1.5 years ago before I fell off ..story explained else where's. I was bulked up to 220lbs natural. Note prior to me training that 1.5-2 years ago I haven't lifted since high school days..10+ years ago . For hockey wrestling football soccer baseball. Basketball. I played. Not bragging but I dabbled here and there 

So when I jut started running I was 220lbs running 7 minute miles. 2 weeks into it. I def would love to get my super long distance game up. It becomes real mental. Jut like weight training if ur actually going to failure and beyond 
I do sprint intervals for now

----------


## DocToxin8

What astonished me most is not that you're gonna use such a ridiculous dosage which most experienced bodybuilders wouldn't do,
but that you claim to be educated and know what you are doing!

Luckily AAS has very low acute toxicity, so you'll live through it,
but it's a total waste. You're current level of muscle mass would improve massively with a simple test only cycle (with pct, AI and hCG ofcourse),
at a dose of 500mg f.ex. 

But go ahead and log your journey, might be fun, but I suspect we'll see you begin to log and then suddenly stop hearing from you, as you won't be able to finish this cycle. 

And again, to all newbies, this is not an "educated" or informed person about AAS use. He does state a disclaimer in his first thread. 
So let's give him slack if he want to do this, after we've all told him how stupid it is. But most importantly, this is not someone anyone else should listen to. 
That's the biggest problem I have with the OP, he makes it sound like he knows his shit. He don't.

----------


## DocToxin8

And saying you know you're liver works well cause you've used a lot of diclofenac, t3 and ibuprofen just proves you're ignorant about such issues. 
None of those agents are known for their liver toxicity. 
Diclofenac and ibuprofen are NSAIDs, they can be hard on the stomach lining, kidneys, and lead to circulation issues long term. 
T3 isn't hepatotoxic either. 
So you're citing 3 drugs which don't affect the liver (unless ridiculous amounts are used, in which case kidney failure would set in first, or thyreotoxicosis with T3) as proof that you have a good liver?!

----------


## Bolltted

> At 200mg/wk over 16 - 24 weeks it will add more lean muscle tissue than natural based on my observations from a friend adding 200mg of primo to his TRT. I think what I have is schering primo in amps (I'd have to dig it out, to see). There was a definite boost in muscle growth over his standard TRT albeit nothing fast or dramatic, but it was so side effect friendly and in-line with his goals that it was the right thing for him. Obviously genetic response is also a factor. 
> 
> I think Primo gets a bad rap simply because it's so slow not necessarily because of how weak it is. just my opinoin, I don't have a lot of experience with it. I've never ran a full cycle of it, I shed like a dog on it.
> 
> I will also add based on your pic your not a 165lbs 21 yo, and if you need a gram I wouldn't argue that one bit, my issue is when someone flips on youtube, see's Dylan telling people they have to run at least a gram and half, so some kid runs out and jumps on a gram and a half of primo on their first cycle because that's what someone on youtube said you needed to do.


Hey man read both of your replies, definitely some good information there. I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to respond. But on the age and weight thing. Funny thing is I actually screenshotted the picture from a video taken the same day (wednesday). Video shows me stepping on the scale and with my face in it you can clearly tell I'm 21 lol.

----------


## Bolltted

> Your planning on taking 2 grams of test and you have dbol in the mix later down the road as well, your going to be taking on water like a sinking ship. Water retention can be managed while using anabolics but with the cycle you have outlined I would argue it can't be prevented. 
> 
> I'm not sure you can understand this, or many do understand this and there are those that would argue due to something they read on the internet but your body can only use so much test, how much depends on the individual. Myself for example, I need very little test, I achieve homeostasis on 100mg /wk and can "grow" on as little as 200mg/wk. My max is somewhere around 600mg/wk at 1 gram I was throwing away money and my sides skyrocketed. I'm one of the guys on here that hates test, add enough to get the job done and no more is my take on it. My buddy who is smaller than I am requires double that for homeostasis - genetics. Once you take "enough" test the knob is turned all the way to the "grow" setting, you can't keep twisting the knob. But if you keep slamming in test on top of that it doesn't just sit around waiting for it's turn to bind to a receptor, your body starts cranking out LOTS of metabolites because it has all this free test floating around. There are more metabolites than just estrogen and DHT, all of those metabolites at high doses can start causing side effects. So when you put in just enough test to get the job done, you grow with your side effects minimized and managed. When you throw in enough test to get the job done and then dump buckets more on top of that, you don't add any benefit but your sides will go through the roof. At your size, 2 grams is going to make a ton of estrogen (your taking a 19-nor which increases aromitase activity to boot) so your going to hold water - I don't care if you wait a few weeks and start taking dex your still going to hold water and have sides, this is assuming your gear is real of course.
> 
> Water is going to increase your blood pressure.
> 
> Superdrol, even on a proper cycle will raise your blood pressure, add that to my previous statement
> 
> Tren , even on a proper cycle, will raise your blood pressure, add that to my previous two statements.
> ...


Really informative post. Thanks man.

----------


## NACH3

> At 200mg/wk over 16 - 24 weeks it will add more lean muscle tissue than natural based on my observations from a friend adding 200mg of primo to his TRT. I think what I have is schering primo in amps (I'd have to dig it out, to see). There was a definite boost in muscle growth over his standard TRT albeit nothing fast or dramatic, but it was so side effect friendly and in-line with his goals that it was the right thing for him. Obviously genetic response is also a factor. 
> 
> *Oh ok - yeah I agree with you in the fact the longer it's run the better and it's sure quality LBM ive also put on. Plus it's very side friendly and if run along TRT dose I can see that working too! BTW - Shering is definitely one of the better brands out there that I've read about... also, the first time I ran it I ran it at 400/wk, then 600wk, highest was 750-800mgs/wk... so I should've said I'd run about a G or so knowing how it effects me(I also love the compound)* 
> 
> I think Primo gets a bad rap simply because it's so slow not necessarily because of how weak it is. just my opinoin, I don't have a lot of experience with it. I've never ran a full cycle of it, I shed like a dog on it.
> 
> *It's a great compound if you have the $ and time table to run it long enough... I'd shed like a dog too if and when I run it again lol*
> 
> I will also add based on your pic your not a 165lbs 21 yo, and if you need a gram I wouldn't argue that one bit, my issue is when someone flips on youtube, see's Dylan telling people they have to run at least a gram and half, so some kid runs out and jumps on a gram and a half of primo on their first cycle because that's what someone on youtube said you needed to do.


I totally agree G! It's not cool to say it's useless at say any amount/dose as we're all different and respond differently.... due to how I worded some things (I'd only ever run 1g+) wasnt what I meant and would have very bad implications on any younger newer members - so I thank u for clearing that up, as well... We're all here to help each other! Right on brotha!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Will be good to stop pouring more attention or critique to this thread

Whats needed to be said, has been said several times

Good luck OP, although a wreckless cycle, wether trolling or not, il be watching

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You weight 25 lbs more and are over a foot taller. The issue is with food not with your lack of AAS.

I don't see one post of support for the over the top cycle. Members, monitors and staff have expressed concern for your health. Please took at the experience that comes with the advice. 

I understand u r are hard gainer. It's a problem I do not have but have gf whose metabolism is on overdrive. This means u have to eat more. I was quite surprised to see your meal plan at only 5 meals. You should be eating 8 times a day. 

How much u spend on groceries a week?

----------


## Bolltted

10/24/2016 Monday: Injected 2.5cc and 3cc in both glutes. Far less pain than in delts. Virtually pain free. Up about 20 pounds I believe. Excited for my 1 week physique update. Definitely packing on weight, abs have almost disappeared. Whipping cream with NO cardio is helping immensely. Force-feeding food along with completely eliminating cardio (1 hour morning cycle) is working wonders. Superdrol seems to be working well muscles are really tight in the gym. Did notice some chest spasms during my chest workout today. Very lethargic, napping at least 2 hours everyday.


EDIT: Reply to guy above. You should have really read my post. I outlined how I enjoy larger meals and eat them over 2-3 hours. Thereby, equaling the same as 2 or more meals. And I believe the diet above which consists of 6k+ calories while hitting my protein, fat and carb macros is more than sufficient. Even in all my years of endurance training, I never measured calories as they mean nothing to me.

----------


## DocToxin8

How do you get that to be around 6000kcal?
I just looked over quick and it was maybe half that.

----------


## Bolltted

> How do you get that to be around 6000kcal?
> I just looked over quick and it was maybe half that.


Haha. Definitely not half, although I don't count calories I know roughly what I'm eating. Umm to go over it quickly

Oats 600
Beef 700
cream 1500
rice 1000
pasta 1500

That's not counting my post workout protein which can be high in cals (beef) or low (chicken, tuna or fish), eggs, berries, sauces and numerous other things I decide to add in my diet everyday.

----------


## TheTaxMan

You started on october 20th, your using enth esters and have gained 20lbs already? Thats brilliant for 5 days

 :LOL:

----------


## MnmlTekno

> You started on october 20th, your using enth esters and have gained 20lbs already? Thats brilliant for 5 days


 :7up: 

Pics or it didn't happen.

----------


## Back In Black

Please don't feed the troll.

----------


## marcus300

> 10/24/2016 Monday: Injected 2.5cc and 3cc in both glutes. Far less pain than in delts. Virtually pain free. Up about 20 pounds I believe. Excited for my 1 week physique update. Definitely packing on weight, abs have almost disappeared. Whipping cream with NO cardio is helping immensely. Force-feeding food along with completely eliminating cardio (1 hour morning cycle) is working wonders. Superdrol seems to be working well muscles are really tight in the gym. Did notice some chest spasms during my chest workout today. Very lethargic, napping at least 2 hours everyday.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Reply to guy above. You should have really read my post. I outlined how I enjoy larger meals and eat them over 2-3 hours. Thereby, equaling the same as 2 or more meals. And I believe the diet above which consists of 6k+ calories while hitting my protein, fat and carb macros is more than sufficient. Even in all my years of endurance training, I never measured calories as they mean nothing to me.


Utter rubbish, 

Troll

----------


## Bolltted

> Pics or it didn't happen.


Mostly fat and water. Thanks for the useful posts guys. And yeah I will on thursday.

----------


## Bolltted

> Utter rubbish, 
> 
> Troll


Hi friend. I don't know why you guys think I care so much that I would troll. Like I said I am logging my experience. Would you like me to read some thursday morning headlines while i make another video getting on the scale timestamped on my iphone exactly one week and one day later? Shit is ridiculous.

Edit: With all these negative posts ill get the wednesday video that the 165 picture originates from. I will have to block out my face somehow. I didn't think people would care enough to really be questioning the validity of my posts.




> You started on october 20th, your using enth esters and have gained 20lbs already? Thats brilliant for 5 days


Thanks man. I think it is mostly fat and water from eating the amount of food I am eating. When I used to train for distance sure I would eat more but maybe half what I am now. And after my knee replacements, I was maybe eating one meal a day on average with my morning bike ride (average an hour every morning). VERY LITTLE food. Naturally I do not have an appetite and would be completely satisfied eating less than 1k calories a day. *I would compare it to a fighter that is depleted gaining weight after a weigh in if that makes any sense.*

----------


## Bolltted

Was going to mention that my libido has been up for the past day or so random boners here and there (those stopped a couple years back i was 18-19 lol. From what I read online my sex drive should not be up so early on with the type of test that I am doing. I was turned to a thread on reddit discussing pharmacokinetics and frontloading. I think that since I am doing extremely high doses that I may be feeling things quicker. They also posted a way to graph your cycle and it shows the release of hormones daily. Not sure if this is accurate though... Just a thought

----------


## hammerheart

> Naturally I do not have an appetite and would be completely satisfied eating less than 1k calories a day.


If that was true then you would be more of an endomorph with drinking all that cream than an hard gainer as you claim, so I call BS on that. I hope your not a troll though as I'm too curious to witness your undoing.

----------


## Bolltted

> If that was true then you would be more of an endomorph with drinking all that cream than an hard gainer as you claim, so I call BS on that. I hope your not a troll though as I'm too curious to witness your undoing.


Really? To my understanding an ectomorph is a person that is very skinny and has a hard time eating (no appetite)? And an endomorph puts on weight easily and has to watch what he/she eats? I am definitely not number two lol. Eating this amount has been absolute hell.

Edit: Anyway this is unimportant. I know what I am doing with my diet, I know my bodyfat and weight goals. Whether I am an ectormorph or not I don't know. I don't think it really matters.

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Was going to mention that my libido has been up for the past day or so random boners here and there (those stopped a couple years back i was 18-19 lol. From what I read online my sex drive should not be up so early on with the type of test that I am doing. I was turned to a thread on reddit discussing pharmacokinetics and frontloading. I think that since I am doing extremely high doses that I may be feeling things quicker. They also posted a way to graph your cycle and it shows the release of hormones daily. Not sure if this is accurate though... Just a thought


Well now we know where you dreamed up this crazy cycle, reddit. 

One injection of test is going to raise your blood serum levels quickly, people put too much weight on esters "and the time they take to kick in". If you pin a gram of cyp your levels are going to be UP the next day by quite a bit. The process of removing the ester from the testosterone molecule is not a scheduled task, it starts happening upon injection. Ester will determine time to peak and duration.

Your already ignoring red flags on this cycle, amazing.

----------


## Bolltted

> Well now we know where you dreamed up this crazy cycle, reddit. 
> 
> One injection of test is going to raise your blood serum levels quickly, people put too much weight on esters "and the time they take to kick in". If you pin a gram of cyp your levels are going to be UP the next day by quite a bit. The process of removing the ester from the testosterone molecule is not a scheduled task, it starts happening upon injection. Ester will determine time to peak and duration.
> 
> Your already ignoring red flags on this cycle, amazing.


Haha actually I came up with the cycle myself not reddit. Thanks for the clarifying what I was saying.

----------


## Obs

> Utter rubbish, 
> 
> Troll


Nice avatar marcus. Now why do you think he should listen to you? Lmao! Your arm is as big as his waist! Lmao! Off to squat...

----------


## Bolltted

> Nice avatar marcus. Now why do you think he should listen to you? Lmao! Your arm is as big as his waist! Lmao! Off to squat...


Haha I do listen to those kind of comments! Negative comments like that actually help push me more. Makes me want to eat even more for thursday's update. Heading in to train legs right now boys. PS just had 2.5 cups of rice with a shit ton of ground pork over a couple hours while studying. Yes 2.5 cups dry not cooked lol.

Oh PS: To prevent more useless troll comments I can post the video from last wednesday with the date timestamped on my iphone. If anyone knows how to blank out a face on video let me know!!

----------


## Obs

> Haha I do listen to those kind of comments! Negative comments like that actually help push me more. Makes me want to eat even more for thursday's update. Heading in to train legs right now boys. PS just had 2.5 cups of rice with a shit ton of ground pork over a couple hours while studying. Yes 2.5 cups dry not cooked lol.
> 
> Oh PS: To prevent more useless troll comments I can post the video from last wednesday with the date timestamped on my iphone. If anyone knows how to blank out a face on video let me know!!


You are full of shit or your shit is fake. That much tren kill a newbie your size. It's a matter of bodyweight. Liver would shut down. They would haul you in as green as... you are.

----------


## Marsoc

> 10/24/2016 Monday: Injected 2.5cc and 3cc in both glutes. Far less pain than in delts. Virtually pain free. Up about 20 pounds I believe. Excited for my 1 week physique update. Definitely packing on weight, abs have almost disappeared. Whipping cream with NO cardio is helping immensely. Force-feeding food along with completely eliminating cardio (1 hour morning cycle) is working wonders. Superdrol seems to be working well muscles are really tight in the gym. Did notice some chest spasms during my chest workout today. Very lethargic, napping at least 2 hours everyday.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Reply to guy above. You should have really read my post. I outlined how I enjoy larger meals and eat them over 2-3 hours. Thereby, equaling the same as 2 or more meals. And I believe the diet above which consists of 6k+ calories while hitting my protein, fat and carb macros is more than sufficient. Even in all my years of endurance training, I never measured calories as they mean nothing to me.


I removed my comment for being a bit harsh on second thought

----------


## Bolltted

> You are full of shit or your shit is fake. That much tren kill a newbie your size. It's a matter of bodyweight. Liver would shut down. They would haul you in as green as... you are.


Haha I guess we will see if it's fake then? You can tell me if my gains are natural ;P.




> Bro lol if u think u can gain 20lbs of muscle in 1 week...I don't care if u spike a gallon or an i.v of everything known to man. Ur sadly mistaken or full of shit lol. Ur a joke bro...maybe 20lbs of food in ur digestive track is about it. Lol. Don't care to read ur garbage really so I just seen that u said it's fat and water. U think ur body put on 20lbs of fat in 7 days ur still an idiot. Lol


Lol I appreciate your interest in my thread and have no issues with you bro but you clearly have not read a thing I have said. MUSCLE? I am done responding to posts like this. I CLEARLY said I have gained mostly water and fat as my abs have went from being very prominent to almost dissapeared. Thanks for another useless post. Oh and YES you can gain that much water and fat in a week. Going from 1 hour of intense cardio and eating 1k calories to no cardio and eating 6500+ calories YOU CAN DEFINITELY GAIN THAT MUCH. I don't know what else to say other than to post an update on thursday and show you the gain.

----------


## Marsoc

> Haha I guess we will see if it's fake then? You can tell me if my gains are natural ;P.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I appreciate your interest in my thread and have no issues with you bro but you clearly have not read a thing I have said. MUSCLE? I am done responding to posts like this. I CLEARLY said I have gained mostly water and fat as my abs have went from being very prominent to almost dissapeared. Thanks for another useless post. Oh and YES you can gain that much water and fat in a week. Going from 1 hour of intense cardio and eating 1k calories to no cardio and eating 6500+ calories YOU CAN DEFINITELY GAIN THAT MUCH. I don't know what else to say other than to post an update on thursday and show you the gain.


removed my comment for being bit harsh to this dreamer of dreams

----------


## Bolltted

> Yeah prob not.... Regardless. Right I have not a clue why I reply. I just know u probly are saying some stupid shit so I see what it is exactly. Read the bottom of my reply ..u seriously live in. Fantasy world that is not bound by the laws of physics or biology lol peace out Girl Scout


Haha alright bro. Well it may be food. I don't know whatever it is but I guess we will see what i weigh in at on thursday after 1 week 1 day.

----------


## Marsoc

> Haha alright bro. Well it may be food. I don't know whatever it is but I guess we will see what i weigh in at on thursday after 1 week 1 day.


Right on man..let's be honest though. How is that diet proper at all if u gained 20 lbs of fat in a week. Ever hear of lean bulking or is there no such thing...

----------


## Livinlean

Thats not healthy at all. But then again neither is your cycle. Nothing about this is. 

If you truly went from a 1k + cardio diet to 6+k diet with no cardio then 20lbs is definitely possible as most competitors will gain somewhere in that area without a proper reverse diet. This can be extremely taxing on your body due to the crazy amount of water retention and these "gains" are definitely temporary. It is just glycogen and water retention which you will eventually piss away. Make sure to check your BP daily so you don't die on us.

----------


## Bolltted

> Thats not healthy at all. But then again neither is your cycle. Nothing about this is. 
> 
> If you truly went from a 1k + cardio diet to 6+k diet with no cardio then 20lbs is definitely possible as most competitors will gain somewhere in that area without a proper reverse diet. This can be extremely taxing on your body due to the crazy amount of water retention and these "gains" are definitely temporary. It is just glycogen and water retention which you will eventually piss away. Make sure to check your BP daily so you don't die on us.


Thanks man yeah I know it's a drastic amount. From me looking at my body it would appear as if someone poured a gallon of water into me. *haha anyway today's log. Not really exciting.*

10/25/2016 Tuesday: About to head to bed after I finish this brisket for my second meal after my workout. Not noticing the side effects from the superdrol as much. Definitely a lot of tightness in the glutes but the pain isn’t too bad. Thinking about injecting in my delts again on thursday but I don’t know if I want to go through that pain again (every time I moved them it was like a knife stabbing me)… Trained legs today, taking it easy. Friend told me since I am doing gear and I am new to lifting that I will want to increase weight too much, too quickly and to take it easy as that could be detrimental to my joints. Did 5 sets of squats and some hack squats on the machine. Feeling bloated 24/7 but that has to be my only complaint at the moment.

Edit: Forgot to add this thought. If I'm being honest the one thing that has me a little anxious has to be the prami. The more I read the more I am terrified. I would like to believe that people are exaggerating and if I start at a low dose and taper up I will be fine. Well I guess we'll see right? lol

----------


## hammerheart

Sounds like your doing great at managing oestrogen.

Sex change when?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Did you do pre blood work before cycle so you can compare them down the line? If so would you be happy to post them

----------


## DocToxin8

QAre u measuring your BP and heart rate regularly now?
As others have said this amount of weight gain in such a short amount of time,
and you feel bloated 24/7 is taxing. Not to mention the amount of drugs. 
Keep an eye on BP, cause I can promise you it's allready higher than it was before cycle, but how much is impossible to tell. 

Upload some pics so we can follow your "progress", and we'd also know you're know just trolling so that stops distracting us. 
Just do a simple selfie with your phone, unflexed but with good posture, and flexed. (Don't care how many poses)

And yeah, you know you will get some criticism on those pics because of what you're doing, but you'll get some sound advice too. 
I'll expect you'll look very puffy, but if you don't fuxk with your diet so that what you gain is water and muscle, not fat, then you'll lean out again when you stop the compounds. 

I'm trying to be helpful here, and I also have to say that I have my doubts you'll actually finish this cycle. 
But maybe you do, even when your body tells u to stop,
just be aware that possible dangerous reactions can happen. 

Watch that BP and if you have a blood pressure monitor that detects irregular heart rhythm as well, that's better.

----------


## Obs

> QAre u measuring your BP and heart rate regularly now?
> As others have said this amount of weight gain in such a short amount of time,
> and you feel bloated 24/7 is taxing. Not to mention the amount of drugs. 
> Keep an eye on BP, cause I can promise you it's allready higher than it was before cycle, but how much is impossible to tell. 
> 
> Upload some pics so we can follow your "progress", and we'd also know you're know just trolling so that stops distracting us. 
> Just do a simple selfie with your phone, unflexed but with good posture, and flexed. (Don't care how many poses)
> 
> And yeah, you know you will get some criticism on those pics because of what you're doing, but you'll get some sound advice too. 
> ...


I wont criticize any more. Believe this is all just bs.

----------


## InternalFire

wtf is going on in here...

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Thanks man yeah I know it's a drastic amount. From me looking at my body it would appear as if someone poured a gallon of water into me. *haha anyway today's log. Not really exciting.*
> 
> 10/25/2016 Tuesday: About to head to bed after I finish this brisket for my second meal after my workout. Not noticing the side effects from the superdrol as much. Definitely a lot of tightness in the glutes but the pain isn’t too bad. Thinking about injecting in my delts again on thursday but I don’t know if I want to go through that pain again (every time I moved them it was like a knife stabbing me)… Trained legs today, taking it easy. Friend told me since I am doing gear and I am new to lifting that I will want to increase weight too much, too quickly and to take it easy as that could be detrimental to my joints. Did 5 sets of squats and some hack squats on the machine. Feeling bloated 24/7 but that has to be my only complaint at the moment.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add this thought. If I'm being honest the one thing that has me a little anxious has to be the prami. The more I read the more I am terrified. I would like to believe that people are exaggerating and if I start at a low dose and taper up I will be fine. Well I guess we'll see right? lol


From my own experience the horror stories about prami are real - you must taper up from a low dose but the real problem doesn't rear it's head until you come off.

----------


## Bolltted

> QAre u measuring your BP and heart rate regularly now?
> As others have said this amount of weight gain in such a short amount of time,
> and you feel bloated 24/7 is taxing. Not to mention the amount of drugs. 
> Keep an eye on BP, cause I can promise you it's allready higher than it was before cycle, but how much is impossible to tell. 
> 
> Upload some pics so we can follow your "progress", and we'd also know you're know just trolling so that stops distracting us. 
> Just do a simple selfie with your phone, unflexed but with good posture, and flexed. (Don't care how many poses)
> 
> And yeah, you know you will get some criticism on those pics because of what you're doing, but you'll get some sound advice too. 
> ...


Yeah I will man. I was going to take a video for instagram tomorrow as that's when I inject but I could today. I will screen capture the pictures like I did last week. I'll try to get closer, it's tough to get good quality as I have that old shitty iphone. After my last 6+(i know still old) broke I said I was done wasting money on phones. 

Oh btw. I am moving back in with my dad (dr) soon for the winter. He will be monitoring me and sending me in to make sure everything's fine.

Edit: Oh and before all the comments come about irresponsible father etc.. I talked to him the other day and told him my plan. Long conversation. Doesn't agree(understatement) but ended with something like: "if it makes me happy then I am an adult and he is not going to stand in the way of that".

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Did you do pre blood work before cycle so you can compare them down the line? If so would you be happy to post them


Not sure if you missed my question so thought id repost

Sorry if its written somewhere Ive been following the log and havent noticed anything mentioned

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Yeah I will man. I was going to take a video for instagram tomorrow as that's when I inject but I could today. I will screen capture the pictures like I did last week. I'll try to get closer, it's tough to get good quality as I have that old shitty iphone. After my last 6+(i know still old) broke I said I was done wasting money on phones. 
> 
> Oh btw. I am moving back in with my dad (dr) soon for the winter. He will be monitoring me and sending me in to make sure everything's fine.
> 
> Edit: Oh and before all the comments come about irresponsible father etc.. I talked to him the other day and told him my plan. Long conversation. Doesn't agree(understatement) but ended with something like: "if it makes me happy then I am an adult and he is not going to stand in the way of that".


Your a little boy who has found his daddies gun, your playing with fire.



Neuropsychopharmacology - Sustained Administration of Pramipexole Modifies the Spontaneous Firing of Dopamine, Norepinephrine, and Serotonin Neurons in the Rat Brain
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18688211

if your "research" was limited to Reddit and various online "bro-science" outlets then you haven't really researched jack shit. 

Did you tell your daddy which drugs you were doing and in what amounts?

----------


## Bolltted

> Not sure if you missed my question so thought id repost
> 
> Sorry if its written somewhere Ive been following the log and havent noticed anything mentioned


Yeah I got blood work done by a local doctor. I got it done so I could get prescription accutane to have on hand. I never ended up getting the results he just told me everything was great and I was healthy. I am sure I could get them if I phoned in? He said my blood pressure was slightly low but that was actually a good thing and heart rate was good as well.

----------


## zejj

> Yeah I got blood work done by a local doctor. I got it done so I could get prescription accutane to have on hand. I never ended up getting the results he just told me everything was great and I was healthy. I am sure I could get them if I phoned in? He said my blood pressure was slightly low but that was actually a good thing and heart rate as well.


You're 6'5 165 lbs, at least get to 200 lbs natural and then use juice

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Yeah I got blood work done by a local doctor. I got it done so I could get prescription accutane to have on hand. I never ended up getting the results he just told me everything was great and I was healthy. I am sure I could get them if I phoned in? He said my blood pressure was slightly low but that was actually a good thing and heart rate was good as well.


Given your cycle choice, it would be vital you get the numbers to compare later down the line

You got bloods before cycle so they should be fine, the idea is so you can compare in a few month and you will realise what your doing to your body, dont just compare the scales and the mirror, get that blood work and compare it half way through your cycle

----------


## Marsoc

Boner..that is all today folks

----------


## Bolltted

> QAre u measuring your BP and heart rate regularly now?
> As others have said this amount of weight gain in such a short amount of time,
> and you feel bloated 24/7 is taxing. Not to mention the amount of drugs. 
> Keep an eye on BP, cause I can promise you it's allready higher than it was before cycle, but how much is impossible to tell. 
> 
> Upload some pics so we can follow your "progress", and we'd also know you're know just trolling so that stops distracting us. 
> Just do a simple selfie with your phone, unflexed but with good posture, and flexed. (Don't care how many poses)
> 
> And yeah, you know you will get some criticism on those pics because of what you're doing, but you'll get some sound advice too. 
> ...




Just took a video for instagram and screen captured a picture again. That's me at 190.8. I can get a better pic when i get home from the gym. Will do log when I get home as well. Face is bloated to all hell lol. Today I learned how important water is on these toxic orals. Could barely eat and have had the worst migraines all day.

*Edit: Oh and if anyone want's to let me know how I can cover my face in vids then I'd appreciate it. Would be easier to just upload the two past videos of me weighing in and it shows a better perspective on the physique as well.*

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Face is bloated to all hell lol. Today I learned how important water is on these toxic orals. Could barely eat and have had the worst migraines all day.


"toxic orals"... yea buddy.. you clearly don't have a clue what is happening inside your body right now.

----------


## Bolltted

10/26/2016 Wednesday: Just had a going away party with some friends, as I'm moving in a few days for the winter. Felt like ass all day. Seemed to be dehydration. Very dry eyes, lips, throat, very bad migraines all day. Slammed water early on at about 12:00pm and happened to fix itself by about 9:30pm. Need to stay on top of my fluids. Didn't have a productive day for eating. I'm going to give myself the day and not worry about it. Had a good training session did rows, pull downs, pull ups and deadlifts. Very pumped forearms. Working on my form for deadlifts (with a friends help), I seemed to pick it up fairly quickly. Feeling good ready to start tomorrow fresh and keep on growing!!

----------


## Marsoc

> Just took a video for instagram and screen captured a picture again. That's me at 190.8. I can get a better pic when i get home from the gym. Will do log when I get home as well. Face is bloated to all hell lol. Today I learned how important water is on these toxic orals. Could barely eat and have had the worst migraines all day.
> 
> *Edit: Oh and if anyone want's to let me know how I can cover my face in vids then I'd appreciate it. Would be easier to just upload the two past videos of me weighing in and it shows a better perspective on the physique as well.*


I see no difference lol

----------


## Baxter35

> I see no difference lol


Me neither, but it's tough to tell at his height. 20-25 lbs weight gain isn't as noticeable when spread out over such a tall frame. It's a moot point either way though, any weight gain this early is just fat and water. I've never understood the mentality of packing on as much weight as possible with no care as to what it is made up of.

----------


## Bolltted

> Me neither, but it's tough to tell at his height. 20-25 lbs weight gain isn't as noticeable when spread out over such a tall frame. It's a moot point either way though, any weight gain this early is just fat and water. I've never understood the mentality of packing on as much weight as possible with no care as to what it is made up of.


Yeah I thought you guys would say that. I looked at the picture and was like wtf, it looks the exact same. In person there is quite a noticeable difference. Or so I have been told by other people.

*Edit: I realize the lighting is worse (didn't have all lights on last week) and it's a little further out but I was comparing the two directly on my computer. I screen captured it. This should be easier for you guys to see the size and weight gain.
*
-

----------


## Back In Black

It's pretty much all water and shit in any event. In fact, lots and lots of shit.

----------


## Couchlock

Edited for your pleasure

----------


## Marsoc

> Yeah I thought you guys would say that. I looked at the picture and was like wtf, it looks the exact same. In person there is quite a noticeable difference. Or so I have been told by other people.
> 
> *Edit: I realize the lighting is worse (didn't have all lights on last week) and it's a little further out but I was comparing the two directly on my computer. I screen captured it. This should be easier for you guys to see the size and weight gain.
> *
> -


yeah brother I get it. I seriously notice changes in my BMI almost daily. I can tell others may not. But others can tell when I'm bulking when I feel I'm the same. Just more dense I feel. Either way good luck man. For a few gains that may or may not stick after ur done. Good luck. My question is ..so what next after this if the gains don't retain..how can ur body ever get shocked beyond this to stimulate new growth in terms of relying on compunds....I'm curious because I will start my first cycle soon God willing

----------


## Bolltted

> yeah brother I get it. I seriously notice changes in my BMI almost daily. I can tell others may not. But others can tell when I'm bulking when I feel I'm the same. Just modem dense I feel. Either way good luck man. For a few gains that may or may not stick after ur done. Good luck. My question is ..so what next after this if the gains don't retain..how can ur body ever get shocked beyond this to stimulate new growth in terms of relying on compunds....I'm curious because I will start my first cycle soon God willing


Thanks man. Umm like I said before, I plan on dedicating my life to bodybuilding. I don't plan on retaining any of the gains :/. Going to blast and cruise until my health doesn't allow me to anymore. Thinking until about 40 or so.

----------


## Bolltted

> Dude you know what you look like in those pics?
> 
> A fucking idiot who does not even train.
> 
> Your meals you say are low fat, 7 eggs, and what the he'll else, is easy 49g fat.
> 
> You DO NOT KNOW SHIT ABOUT;
> 1] diet
> 2] training
> ...


Haha I am not stupid friend. There is no way I am posting pictures of my 27 vials of gear. Oh and the pictures that I have posted are from videos, where in the videos I say the date lol. The reason I haven't posted? No one has told me how to block my face in them. *I am injecting today, I will video it and post it on here if it's allowed? Unless that is against the rules?*

But yes, for next week's update I will hold a sign saying "Mini fridge"(in reference to your blocky physique)

By the way I am normally nice, but if you want to throw insults around then lets play! Your physique looks terrible! In fact, I would say I have a superior physique after 1 week of training!!

PS: Definitely glad I got all of that arimidex and prami, definitely don't want a pair of breasts as pictured in your avatar!! lolol

----------


## Bolltted

> It's pretty much all water and shit in any event. In fact, lots and lots of shit.


You think bro? Honestly, I definitely see size gain on my shoulders, even in the pictures. More capped? I don't know. Guess it's just a waiting game now anyways right?

----------


## Bolltted

Heading to walmart today. Going to pick up a balaclava to prevent all these useless posts thinking I'm trolling for future physique updates. Figured everyone knew that I wasn't trolling at this point. Guess not...

*Re-read my post and found that it is slightly confusing. What I mean is, I will make two videos every week. One for my instagram and the second for this log (with balaclava on).*

----------


## Marsoc

> Thanks man. Umm like I said before, I plan on dedicating my life to bodybuilding. I don't plan on retaining any of the gains :/. Going to blast and cruise until my health doesn't allow me to anymore. Thinking until about 40 or so.


Wow. Will that cause serious health issues...or....good luck
Not to sure how ur brain works. If proper at all. But that defeats the whole purpose of training. And a healthy life style. When u abuse shit and turn into an addict and ruin ur body form the inside out. Lol then whatdie early..I'm not sure of the details involved but all I know is that most in life is moderation ...smh.are you For real man ..like what's ur point. To get a rise

----------


## Bolltted

> Wow. Will that cause serious health issues...or....good luck
> Not to sure how ur brain works. If proper at all. But that defeats the whole purpose of training. And a healthy life style. When u abuse shit and turn into an addict and ruin ur body form the inside out. Lol then whatdie early..I'm not sure of the details involved but all I know is that most in life is moderation ...smh.are you For real man ..like what's ur point. To get a rise


No not trying to get a rise out of anyone. I want to be the best bodybuilder I can be. I am not taking steroids for health purposes. I am solely taking them for the performance enhancing benefits. From the research I have done, if your goal is to be a national level competitor and you plan on running very high doses of anabolics, it can actually be healthier to blast and cruise as your hormone levels will remain more stable. But that is not my concern. I realize that I will not be the best bodybuilder I can be by running a cycle then taking half a year off. Would it be better for my health? Of course, but everyone has different paths and goals in life.

----------


## Marsoc

> No not trying to get a rise out of anyone. I want to be the best bodybuilder I can be. I am not taking steroids for health purposes. I am solely taking them for the performance enhancing benefits. From the research I have done, if your goal is to be a national level competitor and you plan on running very high doses of anabolics, it can actually be healthier to blast and cruise as your hormone levels will remain more stable. But that is not my concern. I realize that I will not be the best bodybuilder I can be by running a cycle then taking half a year off. Would it be better for my health? Of course, but everyone has different paths and goals in life.


As will I as I'm training for a special forces program. SFAS. 
And I'm all about enhancing my performance. But that's the objective. Is to enhance and retain. I.e health , conditioning, strength , endurance ,cardio , balance. All around efficiency. 

Not to ruin my body for abosolutely for no reason at all..ok I got U man. Best wishes again and I'll leave u to ur path of self destruction. God bless ....lol smh

----------


## Couchlock

> Haha I am not stupid friend. There is no way I am posting pictures of my 27 vials of gear. Oh and the pictures that I have posted are from videos, where in the videos I say the date lol. The reason I haven't posted? No one has told me how to block my face in them. I am injecting today, I will video it and post it on here if it's allowed? Unless that is against the rules?
> 
> But yes, for next week's update I will hold a sign saying "Mini fridge"(in reference to your blocky physique)
> 
> By the way I am normally nice, but if you want to throw insults around then lets play! Your physique looks terrible! In fact, I would say I have a superior physique after 1 week of training!!
> 
> PS: Definitely glad I got all of that arimidex and prami, definitely don't want a pair of breasts as pictured in your avatar!! lolol


Fwiw, pics in avatar are all natural 135lbs under 15% body fat.

Breasts? Not close.

I was 257lbs all my life, busted my ass getting were I am.

You on the other hand, are circumventing all hard work, and going straight to DEADLY levels of steroids .

If your father is a doctor, I feel bad honestly for his patients as well as you.

You are going to guaranteed be a mess.

Wanna talk tits, no amount of any AI. OR PCT is going to bring you back to normal.

And as far as "not posting pics of 27 vials"

So obviously you are obtaining gear with out script. In a county its scheduled.

Do you really expect to stay on for 19 more years, the whole time your obtaining gear on the black market.?

Awfully sure its never going to dry up or stay constant.

Why wouldn't you pops help you out and prescribe you the test?

Why wouldn't he tell you your going to need heart surgery in 18 months at your rate.

----------


## Bolltted

> Fwiw, pics in avatar are all natural 135lbs under 15% body fat.
> 
> Breasts? Not close.
> 
> I was 257lbs all my life, busted my ass getting were I am.
> 
> You on the other hand, are circumventing all hard work, and going straight to DEADLY levels of steroids .
> 
> If your father is a doctor, I feel bad honestly for his patients as well as you.
> ...


1. Well if I die, then I die right? I highly doubt that I will die by taking these dosages combined with blood work being monitored.

2. So you are saying that my fathers medical knowledge and practice is defined by his ADULT son's life decisions?

3. Well I have said this a million times. If I end up a mess then so be it. I have read many logs of users doing bigger cycles than than mine. I believe that I have taken the necessary precautions to prevent any serious problems.

4. I am not trying to "bring myself back to normal". I plan on being as competitive a bodybuilder that my genetics and height (big disadvantage) will allow. Therefore no PCT is needed.

5. Why do you assume I live in the US? Who says I don't live in a country where steroids are decriminalized? 

6. Yes I do plan on being "on" for 19+ years. Though I am new to the game, this is a life changing decision for me. Not a "take some steroids for beach season" decision.

7. Haven't asked him to prescribe me anything steroid related and I most likely won't. Unless something serious is going on. He wants nothing to do with it.

8. Like I said earlier. We had about a 4 hour conversation on the phone, talking about me moving in, but mostly about the steroids. Yes the heart as well as multiple other possible health issues were discussed. He realizes there's nothing he can do and that I have made my own decisions.

----------


## Bolltted

Guys I get you have questions, but I would like to keep this as a log and less about my personal life, relationships etc...

----------


## Marsoc

> Guys I get you have questions, but I would like to keep this as a log and less about my personal life, relationships etc...


Yeah well from what I've gained is that this is a site of responsible hard working self motivated individuals. Not a place to lay out dangerous careless plans to run ur self into the ground literally so best bet that ur going to get all the comments that ur getting. ...i have zero experience with roids. So I can't say much to the details. I just know arrogance and ignorance when I see it and can't help but to wonder why. Other then total disregard for ur quality of life lol. But who cares....it's just mind boggling the irresponsible actions and plans and reasons . I guess it's stumping me since at this point in my life. Is total opposite and all that is good.
But hey on the plus side. I'm getting more posts out of it

----------


## davesah1

and I thought nandrolone and tren together was gonna be rough on me. Haven't touched over a gram of substance yet. 

If you wanna go Bostin Lloyd, lets see what happens. 165 is kinda BS to be using AAS. You could always blame genetics.

I'm curious where this approximately 13 CC's of injectables a week is gonna fit.

hmm

----------


## Marsoc

> and I thought nandrolone and tren together was gonna be rough on me. Haven't touched over a gram of substance yet. 
> 
> If you wanna go Bostin Lloyd, lets see what happens. 165 is kinda BS to be using AAS. You could always blame genetics.
> 
> I'm curious where this approximately 13 CC's of injectables a week is gonna fit.
> 
> hmm


In his ass.....no literally his butthole. He's going to literally enema all them roids
Lol

----------


## davesah1

that explains the weight gain. ^

I like science

----------


## Couchlock

> Guys I get you have questions, but I would like to keep this as a log and less about my personal life, relationships etc...


Regarding the "country were decriminalize"

That's what I'm asking, why the paranoia of posting a pic.

Not that I care.

But also dude, were trying to honestly look out for you if this is at all serious. 

Regarding your father and the statement i made. How can he not have told you how beyond reckless, better yet suicidal this is?

Dedicating your life to body building comment. Your very contrary to actually being dedicated to healthy life style of body building. You state you will have difficult time regarding your height.
LOU FERRIGNO was 6'5" and managed to go to 265 natural, before using AAS.

please, your a week in at best, 2 weeks.

Your going to circumvent all natural (the kind that stay) gains. And go straight to murdering your body's endocrine system.

Gear is weight dependant, your running levels and compounds 300 lb men would baulk at in terror.

Fyi. Do wat you want, But your kind of mocking the life style.

----------


## Couchlock

> and I thought nandrolone and tren together was gonna be rough on me. Haven't touched over a gram of substance yet.
> 
> If you wanna go Bostin Lloyd, lets see what happens. 165 is kinda BS to be using AAS. You could always blame genetics.
> 
> I'm curious where this approximately 13 CC's of injectables a week is gonna fit.
> 
> hmm


In his delts no less

He's gonna be a human pin cushion.

Can you imagine that's 4.5 3ml pins a week.

His legs, ass, delts, outer hips soo sore, how can you even train like that

I hate doing 1cc twice a week already, its getting old. First thing in morning, "time to play doctor" at first it was nifty, but the novelty wore off at week 5

----------


## davesah1

Cruising definitely gets old real quick with the shots.

For whatever reason when I take trenbolone I enjoy pinning, especially in my chest..... I dont know why.

----------


## Marsoc

> Haha I am not stupid friend. There is no way I am posting pictures of my 27 vials of gear. Oh and the pictures that I have posted are from videos, where in the videos I say the date lol. The reason I haven't posted? No one has told me how to block my face in them. *I am injecting today, I will video it and post it on here if it's allowed? Unless that is against the rules?*
> 
> But yes, for next week's update I will hold a sign saying "Mini fridge"(in reference to your blocky physique)
> 
> By the way I am normally nice, but if you want to throw insults around then lets play! Your physique looks terrible! In fact, I would say I have a superior physique after 1 week of training!!
> 
> PS: Definitely glad I got all of that arimidex and prami, definitely don't want a pair of breasts as pictured in your avatar!! lolol


No way couchlockd and ready to rock looks super tight and chizled..way more then you no matter how much juice u take let alone after 1 week lol. Hard work pays off.

----------


## Bolltted

> and I thought nandrolone and tren together was gonna be rough on me. Haven't touched over a gram of substance yet. 
> 
> If you wanna go Bostin Lloyd, lets see what happens. 165 is kinda BS to be using AAS. You could always blame genetics.
> 
> I'm curious where this approximately 13 CC's of injectables a week is gonna fit.
> 
> hmm


Alternating between glutes and delts. Just had going away dinner with family so doing my injection tonight. Oh and I'm injecting 11ccs at the moment.

----------


## Couchlock

> Alternating between glutes and delts. Just had going away dinner with family so doing my injection tonight. Oh and I'm injecting 11ccs at the moment.


That ain't jack.

Greg valentino was shooting 10cc of test every other day, plus 1500mg of Tren eod
That's 7500mg test plus 4500mg tren a week

He was only 151lbs lean when he started this, he blew up 110 lbs.

You being 165, and now currently 190 lbs
Your 25% heavier, so you NEED TO increase you dose 25% above Greg's 7500 per week test dose, which is 9,375mg per week, plus 5,625mg tren per week.

If you don't do this your not close to maxing out the dose.

And if your not maxing it out, its total pointless.

Up those doses bro

----------


## Obs

> That ain't jack.
> 
> Greg valentino was shooting 10cc of test every other day, plus 1500mg of Tren eod
> That's 7500mg test plus 4500mg tren a week
> 
> He was only 151lbs lean when he started this, he blew up 110 lbs.
> 
> You being 165, and now currently 190 lbs
> Your 25% heavier, so you NEED TO increase you dose 25% above Greg's 7500 per week test dose, which is 9,375mg per week, plus 5,625mg tren per week.
> ...


Lmao

----------


## RigPig

There is no getting through to this guy so why not sit back and watch it all unfold. He's been warned, can't say we haven't tried.
OP, can you give your father, or someone else close, your login credentials here. Then someone can update us on your progress when your in the hospital with some type of organ failure.
Not saying it will happen 100%, but in the off chance it does, we should be able to read about that part too.

----------


## Back In Black

> You think bro? Honestly, I definitely see size gain on my shoulders, even in the pictures. More capped? I don't know. Guess it's just a waiting game now anyways right?


I think you are full of shit, yes.

----------


## DocToxin8

Ok, you've been warned and I assume you're not trolling. 

Staying on for how long?
I can tell you first hand that staying on too long isn't a walk in the park. 
While I've never gone over 2g of AAS total in a week,
and stopped that due to side effects. 
In fact the first time I started AAS for a 1 year cycle I was on 250mg/test a week, then upped to 500mg a week after about six months. 
I blew up like crazy. When using test e it accumulates in your system for some time, so even 250mg a/week is going to give quite high levels of T in your body after 4weeks. 
While I was stupid and reckless I at least used the smallest dose I felt was needed. And if you're really determined to stay on long that's something you should consider, but now that I've had several health issues during my life (none related to the liver btw), and while I've been lucky I've also had periods of years I didn't use AAS between these long cycles. 
Now im on, for life (whether I want to or not), and side effects wise I manage it, but my endocrine system, or the HPTA part, is permanently fucked. 
Side effects from AAS (unless done the way u do, often take about 8 years to truly manifest) and I realize that even with my problems, I'm lucky. 
I've been through scientific studies (been a part of them), where I not only got heart, arteries, bloods, you name it, got checked, but also gained access to all results as they treated me as a fellow scientist and not a patient),
where I learned that while I seemed ok, they showed me results from other people (blocking out their names ofcourse) and I was amazed how many of them could keep on training with such hearts; that had grown concentric, thus reducing EF(Ejection Fraction), cause the inside part of the left ventricle was smaller in volume, and because of "turbulence", blood wa sucked back into the left ventricle through the heart valve to the aorta with each heart stroke. 
(This happens in every heart to some degree, as their not a 100% effective pump, but it should only be a very minor part of the blood pumped out that get sucked back)

Maybe I'm just lucky, maybe it's because I've been dedicated to the lifestyle, eating clean (or cleanish) since I was 12,5 years old (and improved on that diet as I learned, so by 18 I knew pretty much about diet)
to the point that I actually can't stand eating shit and high fat for too long. 
I've also used a lot of supplements during my life, most of which were never intended to help muscle growth, but to keep me healthy. 
As I've used supplements I've researched them too, and while more difficult to get definitive proof in most cases, I can guesstimate pretty well (based on studies) which I think have any merit. 
So I've spent more time researching compounds that could prevent damage from AAS than I've spent studying different AAS, and that should say something, cause I fucking love to study AAS. 

Take it from me, if you want to go this route then start slow. 
But I had built a base with lifting 4 years (5 times a week usually, trying to do everything right, diet wise, etc)
and you say you don't even know how to properly deadlift yet?!
What's the point using AAS before u master the training?

You're just pissing away gear, and using it in amounts that won't allow you to stay on for 10 years plus. Side effects at this point is just symptoms of having way too much sex hormones in your system.
This can be dangerous enough in itself when inexperienced, but wait and see 8 years from now, when side effects truly kick in. 
(But with your dosing at your level I think you'll have trouble finishing even 2-3 months of use.)

But keep us posted and I hope you'll react if something serious happens. 
And did you say you consumed cream to get enough kcals?

What you've gained so far is mostly water, your muscles may feel bigger,
but they are just "inflated" in a way.

----------


## DocToxin8

By "inflated" I mean that when on AAS you get a higher intracellular water content in the muscles, as AAS stimulate protein synthesis and increases nitrogen retention, and salts like phosphate. Glycogen stores increase as well I suspect, and the muscles get more sensitive to insulin . 

So before you actually start to grow AAS increases "muscle mass" without any true muscle being formed yet, it just puts the muscle cells in a very anabolic environment were all nutrients for the muscles accumulate and therefore "blow you up". 

This can in fact be utilized as some AAS do this more than others. 
A dose of anadrol (when having low body fat and attention to diet, and also determined to how you react to it) can actually make you seem almost instantly bigger, for those that can use it without water retention. 

That's something you also should consider in your quest to be big. 
You need to learn how to master each compound your gonna use. 
That's why you should start with test only. 
It's effective as hell, and since you're gonna stay on forever you should start with an even lower dose than what people use in their first cycles. 

While a first timers cycle can be 500mg/week and higher, that's because they want to maximize the effects since they're only staying on for 8-12 weeks. 
You should naturally started with mastering training first, but since you wanna just go use AAS (and I write this to tell other people that have built a foundation first and are thinking of going for year long cycles),
start at a lower dose of test e. 
You'll grow at 250mg test e a week, or you're doing something wrong.
Then you can up the dose to 500mg a week, but I noticed that that I liked to jump back to 250mg again after 6 weeks, then jump back up to 500mg after a month or so on 250mg. 

The first compound I used to complement Test e was Winstrol Depot and Primobolan Depot. 
I used 50mg Winstrol Depot X 2 a week (from Zambon, it was human Pharma grade stuff), and it was awesome. 
While short cycles consist of much higher dosages, and the belief that Winstrol Depot need to be injected ED, that was not my experience. 
100mg and eventually 150mg a week was a perfect dose, and I personally believe Winstrol depot stays in your system much longer than most believe. 
Well, it varies according to how it's made ofcourse, as particle size is at least one factor that affects absorption. 

I've wasted enough time now, think I'll save these posts and use em again in a thread were they actually would matter.

----------


## Cuz

Your shoulders may seem larger, bc of all the oil you are injecting in them. Man,..you re gonna see some serious consequences im afraid. God help you

----------


## Bolltted

Hey guys I am moving tomorrow morning. Have been super busy and stressed the past couple days. No log for today (10/27/2016). Felt great after properly hydrating and had a good shoulder workout. Strength is going up very fast... Superdrol?

^Wrote this yesterday, didn't get to post it due to my hectic move. Below is from tonight before bed (Friday 11:43pm 28th oct)

Hey guys no log for today didn't hit arms going to hit them in the morning. Anyway I tried to video myself injecting. Messed the video up on my test injection (3cc) but managed to video my tren injection (2.5). Delts might be getting used to it? Injected yesterday (thursday night the 27th after my workout)and no pain so far.

----------


## Marsoc

> Hey guys I am moving tomorrow morning. Have been super busy and stressed the past couple days. No log for today (10/27/2016). Felt great after properly hydrating and had a good shoulder workout. Strength is going up very fast... Superdrol?
> 
> ^Wrote this yesterday, didn't get to post it due to my hectic move. Below is from tonight before bed (Friday 11:43pm 28th oct)
> 
> Hey guys no log for today didn't hit arms going to hit them in the morning. Anyway I tried to video myself injecting. Messed the video up on my test injection (3cc) but managed to video my tren injection (2.5). Delts might be getting used to it? Injected yesterday (thursday night the 27th after my workout)and no pain so far.


Why don't u divide that up to both dealts. And just wondering. I never cycled. But I'm curious as to what if any like physical sensation or stimulus that u get from all that stuff lol. Like any feelings etc.

----------


## Couchlock

> Hey guys I am moving tomorrow morning. Have been super busy and stressed the past couple days. No log for today (10/27/2016). Felt great after properly hydrating and had a good shoulder workout. Strength is going up very fast... Superdrol?
> 
> ^Wrote this yesterday, didn't get to post it due to my hectic move. Below is from tonight before bed (Friday 11:43pm 28th oct)
> 
> Hey guys no log for today didn't hit arms going to hit them in the morning. Anyway I tried to video myself injecting. Messed the video up on my test injection (3cc) but managed to video my tren injection (2.5). Delts might be getting used to it? Injected yesterday (thursday night the 27th after my workout)and no pain so far.


Well we couldn't discourage you.

Just be safe, that's all. In the grand scheme of things we all just want you to be safe.

Even me, I go about things slightly different than most.

One thing though, is say get bloods every 4 weeks , being that your using 5x as much gear as most, get bloods more frequent just to keep an eye on your cardiovascular systen

----------


## kelkel



----------


## TheTaxMan

Granted pics are blury but i dont see no 18lbs gain wether fat or water

This farewell gathering you had, please tell me you only drank water at this "party" please dont drink booze ffs

If your shoulders are pumped it will be healing from all the oil, did you even aspirate in that vid?

I hope your hear is fake  :Frown:  what brand/ugl is it? Once again sorry if i missed it theres a lot of long posts

----------


## hammerheart

Btw those underpants are horrible looking.

----------


## Marsoc

And u have a small Dick....wait wht. That slipped lol jk

----------


## zejj

this man has a death wish

----------


## Marsoc

Awww shit. Dude fell out . Hopefully not lol. Haven't posted in a while lol. Ok not funny

----------


## Couchlock

> Awww shit. Dude fell out . Hopefully not lol. Haven't posted in a while lol. Ok not funny


Its the same thing i was thinking...

He usually rebutes comments in a few hours,

Its been 36 or more...

----------


## Obs

When he returns he will tell you about the light at the end of the tunnel.

----------


## Marsoc

Or he will be big as shit

----------


## Livinlean

> Its the same thing i was thinking...
> 
> He usually rebutes comments in a few hours,
> 
> Its been 36 or more...


Well he did say he was in the middle of a move so lets hope his absence is due to that...

----------


## Cuz

Oh im sure hes up another 10lbs. All muscle too baby

----------


## Couchlock

> Oh im sure hes up another 10lbs. All muscle too baby


Pounds baby, pounds!

----------


## Marsoc

I'm been super busy as well but love bullshiting with u guys so much. I'm usually around in and out

----------


## Couchlock

> I'm been super busy as well but love bullshiting with u guys so much. I'm usually around in and out


I have this funny suspicion he may have heard something about insulin insulin and acquired a bottle and Reckless to use it as he was the other steroid compounds

----------


## Couchlock

> I'm been super busy as well but love bullshiting with u guys so much. I'm usually around in and out


Well, I guess we've got our answer...

----------


## Obs

> Well, I guess we've got our answer...


That's marsoc, not bollited

----------


## Couchlock

> That's marsoc, not bollited


I know I can't post unless I quote, I picked that one, I should have just backspaced

----------


## Obs

I'll be damned. Sorry.

----------


## Bolltted

Friday 11/4/16: Hey guys, haven’t checked in for a while. Moving is super stressful and time consuming, adjusting etc… Missed back and shoulders this week, but I am finally getting settled in. Damn, I had heard about the cardiovascular problems tren can cause… This is insane. Finding myself out of breath walking up stairs, conversing with others and working out. Sweating a lot, sheets are definitely damp in the morning. Hoping I will adjust to it with time. Was making great weight gains (yes water, fat AND muscle) got up to a bloated 211. But the past three days the superdrol has really been hitting me. Very lethargic and NO APPETITE. I am currently sitting at about 205 in the morning. I am determined to stick the superdrol out as the the feeling in the gym is insane! Then when I get off of it hopefully resume eating insane amounts. Strength is very solid. Standing shoulder pressed 155 for 3? Bench and squat are similar weight to shoulder press. Yes I know that is weird. I have good genetics for shoulders. Will be updating more regularly as I get settled in (haven’t even gotten car yet). 

Had a question for you guys. I noticed a tiny bit of oil leaking out of my left shoulder during yesterdays injection. 

*I was wondering what you guys would recommend for a third injection site at my small size? I will not inject in my quads and I would prefer chest or biceps. I would also like to use the 25 gauge 1 inch needles I have already.*

Oh PS: absolutely no pain anymore even day after injecting. Loving it. Yeah minus the million sides(thinking mostly from this damn superdrol)

----------


## Marsoc

Oooh baby's. Unless that's phot shop wide lens lol. I see. Little more definition or muscle I think. Who knows. Either way. Yea man I'm sure those side effect should you feel are the least of the issue from the ones u can't feel

----------


## zejj

It's better to be stronger on the military press than any other press.. by far the most functional press

----------


## Livinlean

> Friday 11/4/16: Hey guys, haven’t checked in for a while. Moving is super stressful and time consuming, adjusting etc… Missed back and shoulders this week, but I am finally getting settled in. Damn, I had heard about the cardiovascular problems tren can cause… This is insane. Finding myself out of breath walking up stairs, conversing with others and working out. Sweating a lot, sheets are definitely damp in the morning. Hoping I will adjust to it with time. Was making great weight gains (yes water, fat AND muscle) got up to a bloated 211. But the past three days the superdrol has really been hitting me. Very lethargic and NO APPETITE. I am currently sitting at about 205 in the morning. I am determined to stick the superdrol out as the the feeling in the gym is insane! Then when I get off of it hopefully resume eating insane amounts. Strength is very solid. Standing shoulder pressed 155 for 3? Bench and squat are similar weight to shoulder press. Yes I know that is weird. I have good genetics for shoulders. Will be updating more regularly as I get settled in (haven’t even gotten car yet). 
> 
> Had a question for you guys. I noticed a tiny bit of oil leaking out of my left shoulder during yesterdays injection. 
> 
> *I was wondering what you guys would recommend for a third injection site at my small size? I will not inject in my quads and I would prefer chest or biceps. I would also like to use the 25 gauge 1 inch needles I have already.*
> 
> Oh PS: absolutely no pain anymore even day after injecting. Loving it. Yeah minus the million sides(thinking mostly from this damn superdrol)


I would not even consider injecting chest or bis with the volume you are injecting. I did 1.5cc once in my chest and I will never even think about injecting there again. Maybe try lats or a second location for glutes. 

Like Marsoc pointed out, if you're having this many sides now imagine how many can set it long term or even the ones internally you can't feel. Your cycle is already crazy enough man you should drop that sdrol. Having no appetite makes no sense how do you expect to grow.

----------


## Back In Black

Lol, another 5 months of this and you might start looking like you lift but as you will have lost all gains after your Stupid cycle anyway, I doubt it.

----------


## johnlawley

oh god , what the *** is going on  :Big Grin: 

I been reading this log from page 1 till now and all i can say is 
daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn  :Big Grin:  
that's how I feel about it . I like the part when every now and then you feel some side effect , you be like '' i heard this makes you feel such n such '' . you heard ? really , for real man ? you into this deep and you going with it by what you might hear or what not ? 
If I am to take half of your dosages , I'd spend 1 full year studying every compound I'm about to fill my body with and cover as much information as possible and gain more knowledge than every M**** in here about this shit till I'm able let them know what's up with real facts and informative studies. You can't just go with it and find out as you go ! Don't jump in the pool before you learn how to swim. because if you do, you either get lucky and survive , or you most likely will drawn. Metaphorically speaking ''Learn how to swim first and cover every possible angel , so then you can swim creatively as you like knowing how to get back up. Well, good luck man and I hope you achive your goals ! 

Now I know why everyone is ignoring my log . because yours is the shit ,,, literally  :Big Grin:  jk

Cheers

----------


## Marsoc

I jut imagine you won't get that much different results with half that dose lol. Waste of money and good health

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Friday 11/4/16: Hey guys, haven’t checked in for a while. Moving is super stressful and time consuming, adjusting etc… Missed back and shoulders this week, but I am finally getting settled in. Damn, I had heard about the cardiovascular problems tren can cause… This is insane. Finding myself out of breath walking up stairs, conversing with others and working out. Sweating a lot, sheets are definitely damp in the morning. Hoping I will adjust to it with time. Was making great weight gains (yes water, fat AND muscle) got up to a bloated 211. But the past three days the superdrol has really been hitting me. Very lethargic and NO APPETITE. I am currently sitting at about 205 in the morning. I am determined to stick the superdrol out as the the feeling in the gym is insane! Then when I get off of it hopefully resume eating insane amounts. Strength is very solid. Standing shoulder pressed 155 for 3? Bench and squat are similar weight to shoulder press. Yes I know that is weird. I have good genetics for shoulders. Will be updating more regularly as I get settled in (haven’t even gotten car yet). 
> 
> Had a question for you guys. I noticed a tiny bit of oil leaking out of my left shoulder during yesterdays injection. 
> 
> *I was wondering what you guys would recommend for a third injection site at my small size? I will not inject in my quads and I would prefer chest or biceps. I would also like to use the 25 gauge 1 inch needles I have already.*
> 
> Oh PS: absolutely no pain anymore even day after injecting. Loving it. Yeah minus the million sides(thinking mostly from this damn superdrol)


155 for 3? My 5'2" wife is stronger than you lol

No appetite can also be a sign of liver stress, not saying that's what this is, but it wouldn't surprise me if it is, at your dosages your going to want to pull frequent bloods. 

The cardio sides of tren can be managed pretty easily but I'd be doubtful at your doses. Montelukast does the trick for me, but then again I don't do tard doses of tren.

Quads take oil well, man up and stick them.

----------


## Bolltted

> 155 for 3? My 5'2" wife is stronger than you lol
> 
> No appetite can also be a sign of liver stress, not saying that's what this is, but it wouldn't surprise me if it is, at your dosages your going to want to pull frequent bloods. 
> 
> The cardio sides of tren can be managed pretty easily but I'd be doubtful at your doses. Montelukast does the trick for me, but then again I don't do tard doses of tren.
> 
> Quads take oil well, man up and stick them.


Haha thanks bro. Oh and by no means was I saying that I was strong. Obviously strength is relative. For 2 weeks of training I would consider that a solid number steroids or not. Maybe not though. Well good enough for me.

----------


## Marsoc

> 155 for 3? My 5'2" wife is stronger than you lol
> 
> No appetite can also be a sign of liver stress, not saying that's what this is, but it wouldn't surprise me if it is, at your dosages your going to want to pull frequent bloods. 
> 
> The cardio sides of tren can be managed pretty easily but I'd be doubtful at your doses. Montelukast does the trick for me, but then again I don't do tard doses of tren.
> 
> Quads take oil well, man up and stick them.


removed comment. Not trying to make fun anymore.

----------


## Couchlock

> Lol, another 5 months of this and you might start looking like you lift but as you will have lost all gains after your Stupid cycle anyway, I doubt it.


5 months?

He has 19 years of straight cycling left, he plans on staying 'on' till 40 years old

----------


## Back In Black

> 5 months?
> 
> He has 19 years of straight cycling left, he plans on staying 'on' till 40 years old


If he keeps cycling like he is he won't see 40.

----------


## DocToxin8

Into the no appetite now... 
We'll see if its just the superdrol when you quit it, but i dont think so.

I remember a friend who started jucing and bodybuilding
(but he had allready trained martial arts and push ups, etc for 8 years)
With the intention of staying on forever, and we considered him crazy,
and he was using 500mg test e a week only for a long time.
When he added in DBOL he worked up to 50mg/ED, which most of us thought was much back then.
And when he became even more Advanced he'd og up to 10mg pr kg bodyweight,
but he knew to keep those DBOL runs for a Limited period of time.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Your doctor father have a plan for the mental side effects your going to have?

I did 200mg tren e and it wasnt too bad in terms of moods and aggreession

I did 300mg tren e and the mood swings and aggression were miles apart, its pretty scary

So the dose of tren your going to take, theres a chance you may roid rage and kill someone, I hope your father gives you some valium to atleast make you slightly sane

----------


## Bolltted

> Your doctor father have a plan for the mental side effects your going to have?
> 
> I did 200mg tren e and it wasnt too bad in terms of moods and aggreession
> 
> I did 300mg tren e and the mood swings and aggression were miles apart, its pretty scary
> 
> So the dose of tren your going to take, theres a chance you may roid rage and kill someone, I hope your father gives you some valium to atleast make you slightly sane


Talked about "roid rage ", he basically said if I can't control it then I am not welcome here. I have a really long fuse, but when I get there I really get there. Obviously I can't say for sure, but I think I will be fine. There is kids around and I think that will help keep me in check. Oh and yeah funny enough I do have a bunch of xanax right now.

----------


## Obs

> Talked about "roid rage", he basically said if I can't control it then I am not welcome here. I have a really long fuse, but when I get there I really get there. Obviously I can't say for sure, but I think I will be fine. There is kids around and I think that will help keep me in check. Oh and yeah funny enough I do have a bunch of xanax right now.


Im betting youre 17-18. Takes a dumbass kid to post about his daddy doc prescibing him shit he wants and overseeing his death cycle. You also don't look a day over 16. This whole fucking thread is horseshit written by a teenager. Next you are gonna post a pic of your drivers license so they can pull your dad's medical license because he has a retarded son that likes attention. Sounds like rich kid syndrome.

----------


## Couchlock

> Talked about "roid rage", he basically said if I can't control it then I am not welcome here. I have a really long fuse, but when I get there I really get there. Obviously I can't say for sure, but I think I will be fine. There is kids around and I think that will help keep me in check. Oh and yeah funny enough I do have a bunch of xanax right now.


You think outside things will 'check' your temper?

Ah i see its cause You are aware if a temper when its gets there.

But....

What you mind perceives as normal or rational thinking, will change, because your severely altering concentrations of chemicals that your current mental state is able to cope with.

What happens when the 'rage' makes you genuinely think killing a child or person orc girlfriend , IS THE RATIONAL AND SANE THING TO DO.

You better learn about mental health.
Ever think of killing yourself, but your normal rational mind tells you that's crazy, and you'll never do that?

Well....

That rational part of you is going to be changed, you see what I'm getting at?

----------


## Bolltted

> Im betting youre 17-18. Takes a dumbass kid to post about his daddy doc prescibing him shit he wants and overseeing his death cycle. You also don't look a day over 16. This whole fucking thread is horseshit written by a teenager. Next you are gonna post a pic of your drivers license so they can pull your dad's medical license because he has a retarded son that likes attention. Sounds like rich kid syndrome.


Hey man, as you can see I have not posted any personal information or anything of the sort. I cannot tell you what to write on here but lets try and stay on track. Haha and not saying I have a lot of chest hair but I definitely didn't have this shit 4 years ago.

----------


## Bolltted

> Why don't u divide that up to both dealts. And just wondering. I never cycled. But I'm curious as to what if any like physical sensation or stimulus that u get from all that stuff lol. Like any feelings etc.


Hey man sorry didn't even check this page. Didn't realize there was replies to that video. Anyway I will do another one in the morning when I inject. But to answer the first question. Rather than divide it up and inject delts and glutes twice a week, I like to keep it simple. Second question. Umm when I started epo when I was young. Yes dumb and a waste of money. I got used to it. I never hesitated to inject the stuff. Yes it was different (subcutaneous) but needles never bothered me even as a child. In fact, I do enjoy it. Even giving blood I enjoy watching the needle go in and will laugh and talk with folks. I am now trying to decide on where to inject as a third site as in a few weeks my doses will be ramping up (1.5 tren and 2g test). After reading how many nerves are in the quads I am leaning against them as a site. I am thinking bicep as a third. Well enough late night rambling. I'll try to video both injections in the morning. Not sure if I can as I will be injecting the glutes :/.

----------


## Bolltted

Oh and I noticed a lot of you guys saying you haven't noticed any size difference. I think it is hard to tell because of 1. my height and 2. obviously mostly fat and water gain with some muscle as well. In person I am most definitely bigger to others. Oh and I have noticed the last few days that it feels like I am doubling in size while working out (blood). I can take a picture after the gym tomorrow(chest). Yeah of course I look better. I just didn't think that would show true accurate progression.

Just heading to bed, but had another thought. 

Really excited to see my shoulder and calf progression. I have already noticed good size gain in both of these muscle groups and had good size in them with never lifting weights in my life. <<<< No not good size for bodybuilding standards. I mean for a normal person lol.

Another thought... Holy shit I have to go to bed. Probably the insomnia haha.

Shoulder take pictures in light just noticed you can't really see much in the dark (veins, hardness etc)

----------


## Marsoc

> Oh and I noticed a lot of you guys saying you haven't noticed any size difference. I think it is hard to tell because of 1. my height and 2. obviously mostly fat and water gain with some muscle as well. In person I am most definitely bigger to others. Oh and I have noticed the last few days that it feels like I am doubling in size while working out (blood). I can take a picture after the gym tomorrow(chest). Yeah of course I look better. I just didn't think that would show true accurate progression.
> 
> Just heading to bed, but had another thought. 
> 
> Really excited to see my shoulder and calf progression. I have already noticed good size gain in both of these muscle groups and had good size in them with never lifting weights in my life. <<<< No not good size for bodybuilding standards. I mean for a normal person lol.
> 
> Another thought... Holy shit I have to go to bed. Probably the insomnia haha.
> 
> Shoulder take pictures in light just noticed you can't really see much in the dark (veins, hardness etc)


Right on man. With all tht shit ur injecting I would imagine u will be gaining size lol if not then that's the biggest risk for nothing at all lol. everyone I getting at and I don't think u care really but everyone is wanting u to be safe and. Get real. As in knowing u don't need tht much shit to cause Health issues when u can make gains with less the half those doses and only one compund rather 10. Lol
Hey man I hope u don't regret it and stay safe and healthy.
I just wonder what ur trining session involves. I.e intensity etc. I think I asked this before but forgot if u said

----------


## Sicko

Well... I can't say that I am not completely intrigued by this thread. I do not agree with OP's decision to run AAS at his present physical condition or more importantly at the insanely high doses but its' kinda like watching a original series on Netflix... I am on the edge of my seat waiting for future posts and pics!!
I truly hope you stay as safe as possible under these conditions. Please listen to the positive advice given and keep on top of your blood work and HR monitoring.

----------


## Bolltted

> Right on man. With all tht shit ur injecting I would imagine u will be gaining size lol if not then that's the biggest risk for nothing at all lol. everyone I getting at and I don't think u care really but everyone is wanting u to be safe and. Get real. As in knowing u don't need tht much shit to cause Health issues when u can make gains with less the half those doses and only one compund rather 10. Lol
> Hey man I hope u don't regret it and stay safe and healthy.
> I just wonder what ur trining session involves. I.e intensity etc. I think I asked this before but forgot if u said


Yeah I recognize that. I appreciate it man. Yes I have read many others say how "I made great gains on 500mg of test". While I don't disagree with those people, I think that maybe "great gains" were only great at the time. Because when these same people want to get bigger they have to eat more and take more drugs to break through plateaus. Like in all sports. I am curious to see if there really is any truth to the "more is better" way of thinking. 
*
^^^ Not saying I am right or others preaching SAFE ways to take these drugs are wrong. I just want to see if this reckless kind of dosing I am doing will have ANY benefits. Am already thinking it does due to all the weight (good or bad I don't know?) and size I have already put on.*

Just injected. Test in right glute(3cc) and tren in left(2.5cc). Test injection went fine. It seems I hit a nerve on my tren injection (spasm and twitching 1/4 way in). Pulled it out and reshot with a fresh needle after 5 minutes. Went great. Getting some work done then going to head to the gym to train chest.

Putting some weight back on, woke up at 209 this morning. Yes it has only been two and a half weeks of training and steroids lol. But I already see a lot happening in my body.

Oh forgot to add this. Didn't film injection. Just had shower and didn't have any clothes on. I didn't feel like complicating things. I will video my delt injection on thursday.

----------


## Marsoc

I suggest a before and after. What about blood work so U can see if ur level are in danger. Like in danger of u dieing lol

----------


## Couchlock

> Yeah I recognize that. I appreciate it man. Yes I have read many others say how "I made great gains on 500mg of test". While I don't disagree with those people, I think that maybe "great gains" were only great at the time. Because when these same people want to get bigger they have to eat more and take more drugs to break through plateaus. Like in all sports. I am curious to see if there really is any truth to the "more is better" way of thinking.
> 
> ^^^ Not saying I am right or others preaching SAFE ways to take these drugs are wrong. I just want to see if this reckless kind of dosing I am doing will have ANY benefits. Am already thinking it does due to all the weight (good or bad I don't know?) and size I have already put on.
> 
> Just injected. Test in right glute(3cc) and tren in left(2.5cc). Test injection went fine. It seems I hit a nerve on my tren injection (spasm and twitching 1/4 way in). Pulled it out and reshot with a fresh needle after 5 minutes. Went great. Getting some work done then going to head to the gym to train chest.
> 
> Putting some weight back on, woke up at 209 this morning. Yes it has only been two and a half weeks of training and steroids lol. But I already see a lot happening in my body.
> 
> Oh forgot to add this. Didn't film injection. Just had shower and didn't have any clothes on. I didn't feel like complicating things. I will video my delt injection on thursday.


What?

50lbs in 2 weeks.

Imagine way your arteries look like

I see you said "want to see if this reckless dosing has any benefits"

You realize, you could have just researched dorian yates, or Ronnie Coleman steroid cycles, and see the insane amounts they used and the results had?

I would never just "eat 50 hits of potent LSD to see if anything bad happens"

If just research what happened to folks who have ate 50 hits and see the outcome on paper.

What if what you want to see "what happens" does indeed happen with negative results

----------


## Back In Black

Lol at 44lbs in 2 weeks. You are even more full of shit than you were a week ago.

----------


## Couchlock

Lol

Research
"Steve michalik" then tell me how cool you are with your cycle.lmao

You think that stacking 4 compounds in one cycle is a lot? Steve Michalik was known to average a stack of 14 steroids at once. One article in a magazine states "Steve took a cocktail of up to 14 different drugs, including speed to get through his workouts and downers so he could get some sleep. He started getting migraines that required his son to pack his skull in ice to relieve the pain. His joints had turned to jelly, and worst of all his muscles went soft, no matter how hard he worked. It got to the point where in one contest he collapsed on stage in convulsions"

----------


## Cuz

U started at 165 and now your 205 right? How many days in are you?

----------


## Cuz

And at least flex something man ..lets see what you got kid

----------


## Couchlock

> And at least flex something man ..lets see what you got kid


17 days in

----------


## Bolltted

> U started at 165 and now your 205 right? How many days in are you?


it will be 3 weeks on wednesday. 

No flex but here's after my chest workout today. 


Man I wish you guys could see my face. Looks like I am carrying 10lbs in it alone lol! Very puffy.

Edit: Just took this downstairs thought it would help to compare with blood (in gym) and without blood downstairs. Almost feels like I double in size while working out lol. Oh and gym pic (top) was taken at 2:14pm bottom taken at 3:57pm for reference. You guys probably don't care but thought I'd add that in..

----------


## Marsoc

I went from 220lbs dropped to 165 lbs doing the dope diet (not recommended) in a 1.5 year period. Ever since I started back training roughly 4 months ago ..eating a lot and decent and training when I can't with what I have. I went from 165lbs and as of 2-3 days ago I went To the docs and now weigh 205lbs. Roughly 14% BF. 6' tall.
Took for months to gain 40lbs. But that's me. 
I question this mans weight gains unless he was extremely under weight which he was for his height but still. In 2 weeks gaining 65 lbs...hmmmm lol I may call bullshit lol. Don't see 65lbs in that before and after. Though. At all. Even though pics don't do justice. I get told I look a lot heavier so it's real noticeable at 40lbs let alone 65. But maybe it's spread out more on u. Or ur dong grew way bigger. Lol wait ..wtf. Lol jk

----------


## Obs

Wtf is going on in here? Lmao Bolltted's mentor:https://youtu.be/Y7rXlbHtcqM

----------


## Couchlock

> Wtf is going on in here? Lmao Bolltted's mentor:https://youtu.be/Y7rXlbHtcqM


I can see that actually
Lmmfao

----------


## Bolltted

Alright guys. Not going to lie I was pretty frustrated to still see these pointless posts about me trolling... Lol really? Well just wasted 45 minutes of my life editing out my face and uploading these with imovie. I will not be entertaining these posts or wasting my time on them anymore, so keep going if you like but I will not respond.

Starting:







Oh and fucking LOL if you can't see the difference in weight. Go take a look at the pic after my chest workout today and give your head a shake. Week 1 update video below

----------


## Bolltted

Week 1 update:







Oh and enjoy my toenails  :Smilie:

----------


## Couchlock

> Week 1 update:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and enjoy my toenails


Dude what de fuq

Flex some muscle, I see the scale moved, but, damn.

The gains are not worth or merited what your taking.

Flex show bro, flex show

----------


## Bolltted

Update Monday 11/7/2016: About to head to bed. Appetite came back, not fully maybe 75%?. Had a good chest workout. Bench press has increased from 155 for 2 or 3 last week to 185 for 6 today. From what I have read that is still very low weight. I plan on working on that and increasing it along with what I believe to be my strongest lift by far, the standing shoulder barbell press. I am starting to feel the muscle more in the gym. Look like a completely different person. Shirt size seems to have gone up a size or so. Getting used to injecting often, other than hitting the nerve this morning, injections have been great. I realize that there are members on here that are far more knowledgeable and they have already chimed in. But I would be lying if I believed that my insane dosages weren't contributing to all the size I have packed on in such a short period of time. Cardio is really suffering, I have never felt anything like this especially given my background of endurance athletics. Was talking on the phone with an old friend from my hometown that I just moved from, I found myself out of breath multiple times during the conversation. Emotions are under control. Need to scale back on the whipping cream and stick to what I have done. Nearly had a whole carton of it and am feeling pretty sick (1L). Weighed in at 213 tonight. I expect that to drop down to 210 or so in the morning.

Oh and obviously I missed the week 2 update video. I will do them as I please. If I don't feel like it then I won't. This week I will do a week 3 video along with a weigh in as well. This will be on Thursday after my delt injection.

----------


## Marsoc

> I can see that actually
> Lmmfao


Lol. Yeah that dudes cool I seen that before. .haha

----------


## Marsoc

> Dude what de fuq
> 
> Flex some muscle, I see the scale moved, but, damn.
> 
> The gains are not worth or merited what your taking.
> 
> Flex show bro, flex show


Right. I thought it was 65lbs Gained lol. Not 25 ..but I see no difference especially since u didn't show ur body besides ur feet lol must be added wait from that sock stuffed in a sock in ur shorts LMAO. ..WTF. I'm. retarded ...NOT GAY lol

----------


## Marsoc

> Update Monday 11/7/2016: About to head to bed. Appetite came back, not fully maybe 75%?. Had a good chest workout. Bench press has increased from 155 for 2 or 3 last week to 185 for 6 today. From what I have read that is still very low weight. I plan on working on that and increasing it along with what I believe to be my strongest lift by far, the standing shoulder barbell press. I am starting to feel the muscle more in the gym. Look like a completely different person. Shirt size seems to have gone up a size or so. Getting used to injecting often, other than hitting the nerve this morning, injections have been great. I realize that there are members on here that are far more knowledgeable and they have already chimed in. But I would be lying if I believed that my insane dosages weren't contributing to all the size I have packed on in such a short period of time. Cardio is really suffering, I have never felt anything like this especially given my background of endurance athletics. Was talking on the phone with an old friend from my hometown that I just moved from, I found myself out of breath multiple times during the conversation. Emotions are under control. Need to scale back on the whipping cream and stick to what I have done. Nearly had a whole carton of it and am feeling pretty sick (1L). Weighed in at 213 tonight. I expect that to drop down to 210 or so in the morning.
> 
> Oh and obviously I missed the week 2 update video. I will do them as I please. If I don't feel like it then I won't. This week I will do a week 3 video along with a weigh in as well. This will be on Thursday after my delt injection.


No shit a gallon of tren and 10 other juices will Contribute to what size u have gained at all lol. Bean pole lol. Be safe

----------


## Marsoc

Again...NOT GAY ..
Lol

----------


## Bolltted

> Right. I thought it was 65lbs Gained lol. Not 25 ..but I see no difference especially since u didn't show ur body besides ur feet lol must be added wait from that sock stuffed in a sock in ur shorts LMAO. ..WTF. I'm. retarded ...NOT GAY lol


Yeah I don't know where the number comes from. I have gained around 45 pounds as of now in nearly 3 weeks. Not 65... Anyway I'll update after legs tomorrow. Bed

----------


## Couchlock

> Update Monday 11/7/2016: About to head to bed. Appetite came back, not fully maybe 75%?. Had a good chest workout. Bench press has increased from 155 for 2 or 3 last week to 185 for 6 today. From what I have read that is still very low weight. .


So your a 6'5" 215lb man now, who can't press his own weight.

You should have got to a certain point first, if you would have been eating how you are now, and training how you are now, but left the roids for a later date (even just a month down the road) you'd be much much stronger than you are now.

Fwiw, I'm 150lb, but can get 185 lbs on the bench 25 times easily.

I can rep out 240 lb about 8 to 10 times for 5 or 6 sets.

You should have just started natural.

----------


## Sicko

> it will be 3 weeks on wednesday. 
> 
> No flex but here's after my chest workout today. 
> 
> 
> Man I wish you guys could see my face. Looks like I am carrying 10lbs in it alone lol! Very puffy.
> 
> Edit: Just took this downstairs thought it would help to compare with blood (in gym) and without blood downstairs. Almost feels like I double in size while working out lol. Oh and gym pic (top) was taken at 2:14pm bottom taken at 3:57pm for reference. You guys probably don't care but thought I'd add that in..


Bollt...Definitely can see the changes from your starting video to this picture. Fullness in chest, arms and lats are noticeable. Have you scheduled a blood panel yet? Stay as "safe" as possible

----------


## petemitchell30

Man I can tell a huge difference. 2nd what sicko says about the blood panel, with that much gear you can't afford not to check bloods every-so-often.

----------


## Marsoc

> Man I can tell a huge difference. 2nd what sicko says about the blood panel, with that much gear you can't afford not to check bloods every-so-often.


Not being a hater ...but come one. Lol. A huge difference. Maybe more veins and the pic is taken closer. Lol. About it. And man 10gallons of juice is so worth them gains lol

----------


## Couchlock

> Not being a hater ...but come one. Lol. A huge difference. Maybe more veins and the pic is taken closer. Lol. About it. And man 10gallons of juice is so worth them gains lol


Shit 
That's where the weights coming from every gallon of liquid roughly weighs about 8 pounds

Out of curiosity to the more knowledgeable members what is the metal crash going to be like when this cycle is over

----------


## Marsoc

Hey trump is winning. So ....whatever. I'm making my own thread. I'm jelly of this one

----------


## johnlawley

> No shit a gallon of tren and 10 other juices will Contribute to what size u have gained at all lol. Bean pole lol. Be safe


I am more Familiar with a gallon of water , gallon of milk , but lmaaaaao at gallon of tren LMFAO

----------


## ScienceFreak

Ive been lurking on this side for 2 years but man..your thread made me make an account just to comment on you. How on earth are you going to control your prolactin and progesterone on 1.5 gram of tren ? It's just not possible. And adding that huge amount of test too...you are gonna have some serious issues. Also tren is hepatotoxic and at that amount without liversupport is crazy. Nevertheless it's your body and if you want to be on a transplant list in a year is your choice.

----------


## hammerheart

> Ive been lurking on this side for 2 years but man..your thread made me make an account just to comment on you. How on earth are you going to control your prolactin and progesterone on 1.5 gram of tren? It's just not possible. And adding that huge amount of test too...you are gonna have some serious issues. Also tren is hepatotoxic and at that amount without liversupport is crazy. Nevertheless it's your body and if you want to be on a transplant list in a year is your choice.


I love the progesterone from the Tren . It puts an happy smile to my face. In fact that's all I get from it lol.

About prolactin caber is extremely effective at suppressing it.

----------


## johnlawley

people are signing up just for you man  :Big Grin:  

but you know what ? 
Let me share with you some words  that you might already know , from a bodybuilder to another :
it is what it is and you into deep already and you know it your self. plus it's your choice anyway. With that being said, It's time for you to give it all you have. at the kitchen, at the gym , and bed time ( I'am talking about sleeping )  :Big Grin: 

At the gym , train like a beast . don't you cheat on a set or a rep. go all the way. listen to your body and see how you react to cretin workout and follow accordingly. always challenge your self and trick your mind/body to go one more set and one more rep than what you planned.
At the kitchen , Don't you miss a meal. try to meal prep for the whole day the night before or first thing in the morning. you gotta eat big to get big. but eat clean and pay attention to your body and see how you reacting to such and such. people are different and whats good for me might not be good for you and vice versa. Drink a lot of water and then drink more and more. Make sure to have your daily vitamins and cycle support supplements.
At night , make sure you get good amount of sleep early at night as that's when your body get to rest completely. As sleeping early has way more benefits than sleeping late night . Also, try to have one- two hours a day of reading / researching online about similar cycles of yours, logs , diet ,etc 
following all that and more and staying focus all day everyday + the amount of gear your taking , you will/should be looking exactly like Chris Evans when he first got out of the transformation machine. and remember , A goal without a plan is just a wish . Good luck brother & stay safe .

----------


## ScienceFreak

Also , let me give you some advice. I doubt that you are going to finish this cycle , it's just way too long, remember you are not running primobolan , you are running tren and at a high dosage. You claim to have a strong liver but i've seen guys go to the hospital with liver problems after 6 weeks of tren at 1g. I would keep this cycle for a maximum of 8 weeks, bloodwork every 4 weeks , or if you can have them every 3 it would be better. Keep everything in check , your blood pressure , your estrogens , your lipids ..etc. If something feels that it's going out of hand just stop the cycle it's not worth risking it. Get liver support! it's very important. Drink a lot of water. And eat healthy. 6000 calories a day isnt just right for a guy that's 170lbs. Your diet must adjust as you increase in weight!! You dont just start to eat like you are 270lbs because at the end of the cycle half of your gains are going to be fat! Take it slowly and up your macros as you increase in weight! (And water weight doesnt count as an increase in your weight). And remember that with that amount of gear your cholesterol and generally everything can get out of hand so dieting is very important. And of course dont drink alcohol you are already straining your liver enough. 20 weeks on that is definitely a suicide. Just be careful bro!

----------


## Marsoc

> Also , let me give you some advice. I doubt that you are going to finish this cycle , it's just way too long, remember you are not running primobolan , you are running tren and at a high dosage. You claim to have a strong liver but i've seen guys go to the hospital with liver problems after 6 weeks of tren at 1g. I would keep this cycle for a maximum of 8 weeks, bloodwork every 4 weeks , or if you can have them every 3 it would be better. Keep everything in check , your blood pressure , your estrogens , your lipids ..etc. If something feels that it's going out of hand just stop the cycle it's not worth risking it. Get liver support! it's very important. Drink a lot of water. And eat healthy. 6000 calories a day isnt just right for a guy that's 170lbs. Your diet must adjust as you increase in weight!! You dont just start to eat like you are 270lbs because at the end of the cycle half of your gains are going to be fat! Take it slowly and up your macros as you increase in weight! (And water weight doesnt count as an increase in your weight). And remember that with that amount of gear your cholesterol and generally everything can get out of hand so dieting is very important. And of course dont drink alcohol you are already straining your liver enough. 20 weeks on that is definitely a suicide. Just be careful bro!


He said his cycle will last for the next 19 years. Literally.

----------


## ScienceFreak

> He said his cycle will last for the next 19 years. Literally.


I bet 20$ that he wont even make it past the first year.

----------


## KINGKONG

Iam interested in seeing what will happen?call it morbid curiosity, but iam still watching the thread..nobody can make you stop the cycle so try to be as safe as possible?are you sleeping at all with that dose of tren ?

----------


## Couchlock

> Iam interested in seeing what will happen?call it morbid curiosity, but iam still watching the thread..nobody can make you stop the cycle so try to be as safe as possible?are you sleeping at all with that dose of tren?


I have a question to you fellows why is Trenbolone considered such a taboo almost bad steroid 

Love when people talk about Trenbolone it's always like it's an actual drug that gets you high like a big dose of cocaine or something

----------


## KINGKONG

> I have a question to you fellows why is Trenbolone considered such a taboo almost bad steroid 
> 
> Love when people talk about Trenbolone it's always like it's an actual drug that gets you high like a big dose of cocaine or something


Tren is the ultimate steriod ..for me back in the days when I was using lots of juice I would go from 3-500 mg tren a week to test to get away from the tren and it's almost like going down hill even at 1gram+ test..tren is 4 or 5 times as strong as test on a mg for mg bases as test and gives you great energy..if you over do it the energy gives you severe anxiety and insomnia..it's a hard drug on your body..that being said its imo the number 1 drug for lean clean mass and strength ..at high enough doses you can bulk and not gain any bodyfat or minimal bodyfat..it's got it's ups and downs and I love it and hate it and I don't think I'll ever cycle without it again..

----------


## Couchlock

> Tren is the ultimate steriod..for me back in the days when I was using lots of juice I would go from 3-500 mg tren a week to test to get away from the tren and it's almost like going down hill even at 1gram+ test..tren is 4 or 5 times as strong as test on a mg for mg bases as test and gives you great energy..if you over do it the energy gives you severe anxiety and insomnia..it's a hard drug on your body..that being said its imo the number 1 drug for lean clean mass and strength ..at high enough doses you can bulk and not gain any bodyfat or minimal bodyfat..it's got it's ups and downs and I love it and hate it and I don't think I'll ever cycle without it again..


Well damn.

You just convinced me to buy 4 bottles, I'm gonna run it 600mg eod for the last 6 weeks of my test cycle I'm going to extend it to 18 weeks though and pyramid up to 1g a week of tren in weeks 345,

Look out Bolltted

----------


## KINGKONG

[QUOTE=Couchlockd;7231952]Well damn.

You just convinced me to buy 4 bottles, I'm gonna run it 600mg eod for the last 6 weeks of my test cycle I'm going to extend it to 18 weeks though and pyramid up to 1g a week of tren in weeks 345,

Look out Bolltted[/QUOTE
Lol the stuff is fun but imo the last steriod you should use cause it takes all the fun out of the other ones..

----------


## Cuz

Not buying it. You look the same. You took a pic of yourself rested then probably did a long high volume wo and managed to get a pump and then took another picture while pumped. That's pretty much it. Please stop filling people full of shit...you have not gained 45lbs in 3 weeks. Just stop. 
You dont have a bad physique, you have a good one compared to the outside world so well done. Just take some time and think, we have most all done what you are doing and know this is bs story. 

Keep training and keep growing, leave aas alone and just know there are some smart AND hardcore mfers in here. Good day buddy

----------


## Couchlock

> Not buying it. You look the same. You took a pic of yourself rested then probably did a long high volume wo and managed to get a pump and then took another picture while pumped. That's pretty much it. Please stop filling people full of shit...you have not gained 45lbs in 3 weeks. Just stop.
> You dont have a bad physique, you have a good one compared to the outside world so well done. Just take some time and think, we have most all done what you are doing and know this is bs story.
> 
> Keep training and keep growing, leave aas alone and just know there are some smart AND hardcore mfers in here. Good day buddy


45 pounds in 3 weeks.

Lol, even if he did, he's is benching 185 for 3 reps.

His strength to weight ratio is fucked.

He is now weaker than he was when he started

----------


## Marsoc

I kind of feel bad for the guy. But he brought it on himself. With his wreckless cycle and fairy tale views. I mean I don't see tht much change worth the risk. Plus the 20 year old cycle and disregard for health and blah blah ..I guess he asked for it .but I'll stay tuned for the entertainment factor

----------


## Couchlock

> I kind of feel bad for the guy. But he brought it on himself. With his wreckless cycle and fairy tale views. I mean I don't see tht much change worth the risk. Plus the 20 year old cycle and disregard for health and blah blah ..I guess he asked for it .but I'll stay tuned for the entertainment factor


Fwiw, trolling is an art.

When someone is good at it you can't tell if its bullshit or not

I feel bad because i want him to share the excess gear he's possibly abusing and not needing

----------


## Marsoc

What is trolling exactly. I have an idea but not sure. What's the point.

----------


## Couchlock

> What is trolling exactly. I have an idea but not sure. What's the point.


The point is boredom

Trolling is thus


"Hey guys I'm 19. I'm 35% body fat, going to use deca , tren , tbol, anavar , proviron , primobolan , only cycle to drop to 8% body fat in 6 months"

Then just watching and giggling over people nay saying etc.

Or if this was a mustang lovers forum

Join up under name "blown chevette"

1st post is this

"Just got into a street race with a 2015 cobra gt, vs my 6cylindet turbo cavalier.

I ate him up off the line, and beat him by a nose in the 1/4 mile" think I may need a cool air induction kit, and flow master exhaust, that way next time I decide to race a mustang, it won't be as close, and ill just smoke him by 4 car lengths"

----------


## davesah1

throw in some insulin . 
Who said that??

----------


## ScienceFreak

Where is the update OP??? He probably is in the hospital

----------


## Couchlock

> Where is the update OP??? He probably is in the hospital


Either that or I pulled his troll hoe card....

----------


## davesah1

Maybe he tried Cheque drops and killed someone..

----------


## Marsoc

Hopefully he's training hard and putting all that juice to use..probably preparing a super photoshopped after pic

----------


## Couchlock

> Hopefully he's training hard and putting all that juice to use..probably preparing a super photoshopped after pic


Honestly, first timer running that amount, if true homies in a icu unit, fo' sho'

----------


## Obs

> Honestly, first timer running that amount, if true homies in a icu unit, fo' sho'


From what I have seen on true abuse stories there is no warning, you are just walking along and your aorta explodes without hope or help.

----------


## Nephets

this thread is like a car accident, I cant help but to stop and watch.

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam, the problem with this experiment is we may never know how it turns out if he never comes back...we all know he took on way more than he could handle....

----------


## Mr.BB

> From what I have seen on true abuse stories there is no warning, you are just walking along and your aorta explodes without hope or help.


Yes, but thats not from steroids , thats from years of ignoring side effects, narcotics, diuretics and bad life habits abuse.

He might have got high bp, and together with other side effects like feeling horrible, decided to stop.

But only the OP can say what is hapenning, lets not start writing soap opera scripts...

----------


## Marsoc

Yeah wish everyone could have prevented anythingn possibly by all the trash talk but we all know that doesn't help. Sometimes people have to learn my mistakes made. Maybe he got to huge to type or make a reply

----------


## Couchlock

> Yeah wish everyone could have prevented anythingn possibly by all the trash talk but we all know that doesn't help. Sometimes people have to learn my mistakes made. Maybe he got to huge to type or make a reply

----------


## wellshii

I scroll these types of threads backwards so I can see the outcome. 
Like Chris Tucker said in Rush Hour.........

----------


## TheTaxMan

I hope for an update from the OP

Read the last few pages about asking his tren side effects etc

Hes been on 2 weeks and hes using test and tren enth, all the sides are going to creep up and hit him hard at about week 6 id say

Anyone dumb enough to use high doses especialy for a first run of tren should have used tren ace ffs so they could quickly see the danger ans quickly get away from it

----------


## Couchlock

> I hope for an update from the OP
> 
> Read the last few pages about asking his tren side effects etc
> 
> Hes been on 2 weeks and hes using test and tren enth, all the sides are going to creep up and hit him hard at about week 6 id say
> 
> Anyone dumb enough to use high doses especialy for a first run of tren should have used tren ace ffs so they could quickly see the danger ans quickly get away from it


This will be the beginning of week five for the op

----------


## TheTaxMan

I miscalculated, or time has flown by since this thread started, it only felt a couple of weeks ago that it was started

Either way, as his cycle goes on and his doseages increase, i suspect a nasty ending and a recovery so tough its likely to wipe any gains out.

----------


## DocToxin8

I know where People have ended up going from their first cycle proloning it to being just blast and cruise,
but they've always started out lower and just increased,
whats gonna happen here with such massive doses are more of a guess,
but dont think he's gonna die or irreversibly fuck his liver.
just get sick and quit the whole circus.
Had been intresting to hear some updates, but I dont think we will.

----------


## Marsoc

He was warned plenty of times

----------


## ghettoboyd

he wont be back out of pure embarrassment, he was over his head...lets all hope he is ok...

----------


## Couchlock

> he wont be back out of pure embarrassment, he was over his head...lets all hope he is ok...


My thoughts exactly.

With all the aromatization, and water, coupled with his proposed diet of half a gallon of heavy whipping cream a day, he probably looks like proffesor clump.

----------


## PistolPete33

WOW, JUST WOW!!!!! I don't even know where to begin with this. This kid is an absolute idiot. I hope he survives this terrible experiment. We're all talking about the issues to his organs but also what about his joints and connective tissue? If you don't slowly build that up you're going to have so many tears and tendonitis.

----------


## EKFitness

in 4 results lol

----------


## Marsoc

18.8 more years to go lol. Well hopefully he figured everyone isn't going to support him and just give him a hard time. He might have said forget this thread currently eating whip cream. I mean training. Lol. 
Wow. What kind Of supplement is that lol. Whip cream ...ughh.

----------


## Couchlock

> 18.8 more years to go lol. Well hopefully he figured everyone isn't going to support him and just give him a hard time. He might have said forget this thread currently eating whip cream. I mean training. Lol.
> Wow. What kind Of supplement is that lol. Whip cream ...ughh.


No not whip cream, heavy whipping cream




Mind you, this is for 15ml, hes putting down 1000 to 1500 ml a day......

----------


## hammerheart

I'm not sure it's possible to digest all that fat in a day. He's probably having steatorrhea. Not to mention AAS impact on gallbladder activity.

----------


## Marsoc

So he's overdosing on unhealthy fat and cholesterol lol...yeah wtf is this dudes mind at..lol seriously. Did he read a dr sues book and figured this out. . Smh

----------


## InternalFire

> No not whip cream, heavy whipping cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, this is for 15ml, hes putting down 1000 to 1500 ml a day......


read the label ... and first thing came to mind was Grade A - Under A youtube's channel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Couchlock

Double post

----------


## Couchlock

Calls breakfast low fat with 7 eggs (49g fat) and 2 cups oats (20g fat, each 1/4 cup is 2.5g fat)

This meal alone is 70g fat, more than any other meals fat by a good 20 to 30g (based on his calculations)

Last meal, with a pound of pasta, jesus christ.

Hes at 335 g fat total.

He probably clogged his arteries over night

If his doctor dad gave him advice about this 'experiment' and saw his fat intake and saturated and cholesterol intake, then its 100% his dad is a fucking quack, that diet would tear my levels apart without juice, and im a lean cat






Like i said, hes going to aromatise into more estrogen than he has test in his body.

Please bolltitt i want some current pics

----------


## Nephets

im a little sad im never going to know how this experiment turns out....

----------


## Couchlock

> im a little sad im never going to know how this experiment turns out....


I think he failed.

----------


## LaloJR

Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, those dosages are bigger than rich piana's arms. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

Why would you run so much of test and tren wtf, I can't understand whyy, remember this: MORE ISN'T ALWAYS BETTER

----------


## Bolltted

Thursday 12/01/2016: Hey guys long time no log. Had some personal issues going on in my life that I could not have seen coming. I think this along with me not posting for like one week at the time led to me procrastinating and not posting(possibly high anxiety from the tren ?). Anyway, my hormones were raging but I am now adjusting to the tren and getting used to being on steroids . Just finished a shoulder workout (my best body part). Put up 175 pounds on standing overhead press for 4 sets (3 reps on last set). Proceeded to do Side lateral dumbbell raises and rear delts on the pec machine. I stopped the superdrol around 2 weeks ago, I could not handle the side effects any longer. I have now recovered and am feeling great with no liver issues. The only other major side effect I have gotten was TERRIBLE acid reflux. I was unable to eat for 2 days. I am now taking the generic version of Prilosec and plan on continuing it for another month. I will stop it shortly, if the acid reflux comes back I will continue to take it for the remaining of my tren cycle. I am very pleased so far with the size and strength I have gained thus far. After all my research leading up to me taking these steroids, I do not believe these are normal gains. I really do believe the doses are positively affecting my tremendous gains. *THAT DOES NOT MEAN I AM ADVOCATING ANYONE DO THESE DOSES*. I did lose which what seemed like a lot after stopping the superdrol. I realized that it was obviously just water, tried not to think about it and am now starting to see size and results from the tren and test as of the past week. I have added a lot more fat to my diet (tons of olive oil in almost every meal). I believe this is helping me get the needed calories to continue growing at my height. I am now weighing in at a whopping 226 pounds. Oddly enough, I only lost around 2 or 3 pounds (221 to around 219) after stopping the superdrol but seemed to lose a lot of size. Maybe I counteracted the loss by eating more due to me being angry about losing size on superdrol. Pounding back food lol. 

Strength has progressed very well every week.

Bench press: 245 pounds for 3 reps
Standing overhead press: 175 pounds for 4 reps
Squat: 225 pounds for 5 reps. By far my weakest lift, I do use what I believe is proper form. I go down to my ankles and almost the floor with a close stance. I am going very heavy on the hack squat to try to improve my squat (advice from a friend).
Deadlift: 365 pounds for 4 reps Very pleased with my deadlift, I believe my height negatively impacts my squat but helps my deadlift a lot.

First picture on monday is relaxed after a chest workout (pumped)


Second picture is from yesterday is relaxed after a back workout (I have a picture from that workout with my lats flexed and looks good to me). Considering I had no muscle there before lol?


Side note: Weird seeing traps on my body. I always thought they looked weird and bad on other people but I am liking the look it gives in clothes.

*I will take another picture after I finish eating to show you guys a relaxed no pump picture.*

----------


## Bolltted

Oh forgot to mention. I will start taking the accutane next week. I want to give my liver another week to relax just to be safe. Even though I will only be using 10mg of accutane. Still have to inject as well. Haven't done that yet today. Injecting is getting easier and easier, literally no pain after injecting. I did experience excruciating pain in my biceps for two days after injecting 3cc and 2.5cc in them a week or two ago lol. Yes very dumb lesson learned. I will go back to injecting my biceps in two weeks in smaller amounts when my dosages go up to 2 grams of test and 1.2 grams of tren .

Edit: Still eating but was just looking at the pictures on my computer. I think the last I posted was on November 7th with pump and without. Damn I have definitely put on fat, but I think I have put on a lot of size especially in my arms. Excited to see the difference when I take a picture in a few minutes with no pump.

Here is what I mean, just screen captured both pictures on my macbook.



*Picture on left was taken on Monday November 7th after chest workout. Picture on right was taken on Monday November 28th after chest workout*

----------


## hammerheart

Noted. Do you plan to do mid-cycle bloodwork?

----------


## Bolltted

I am getting my blood pressure checked regularly and that is all I am really concerned about at this point. I never drink nor have I ever done drugs or even smoked a cigarette. I may get blood work done at week 10 (another month or so). Other than the common tren side effects I feel normal and healthy. I appreciate the concern for my health, but I will not be entertaining anymore blood work questions. I have said that I planned on doing some mid cycle. Yes I still may, but am I going to be getting blood work done every week like some in this thread seem to want? Certainly not.

----------


## hammerheart

Of course you aren't. You are basically pissing most of the gear down the toilet.

Why not make it 8 weeks? That'd be before Xmas.

----------


## Couchlock

> Oh forgot to mention. I will start taking the accutane next week. I want to give my liver another week to relax just to be safe. Even though I will only be using 10mg of accutane. Still have to inject as well. Haven't done that yet today. Injecting is getting easier and easier, literally no pain after injecting. I did experience excruciating pain in my biceps for two days after injecting 3cc and 2.5cc in them a week or two ago lol. Yes very dumb lesson learned. I will go back to injecting my biceps in two weeks in smaller amounts when my dosages go up to 2 grams of test and 1.2 grams of tren .
> 
> Edit: Still eating but was just looking at the pictures on my computer. I think the last I posted was on November 7th with pump and without. Damn I have definitely put on fat, but I think I have put on a lot of size especially in my arms. Excited to see the difference when I take a picture in a few minutes with no pump.
> 
> Here is what I mean, just screen captured both pictures on my macbook.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166503"/>
> 
> Picture on left was taken on Monday November 7th after chest workout. Picture on right was taken on Monday November 28th after chest workout


Looking good.

Keep,us posted.

Train as hard as you can. At this point every extra thing will show in your physique

----------


## ghettoboyd

its hard to tell for me because you where in good shape before you started and its only been 3 weeks but you do look leaner in 2 pic and better...im curious now to see the end of cycle pics...good luck the rest of the way...

----------


## Bolltted

> its hard to tell for me because you where in good shape before you started and its only been 3 weeks but you do look leaner in 2 pic and better...im curious now to see the end of cycle pics...good luck the rest of the way...


Thanks bro. Yeah I was almost anorexic before along with tons of cardio and barely any food has led to the crazy weight gain. Yeah it's hard to tell, you can really tell from the side view. Definitely gaining a lot of fat in my mid section. Can grip a solid roll of fat if I pinch. Probably harder to tell at my height as well.

----------


## Jonbana

This is just too entertaining I hope all those numbers are fake just for laughs ,

----------


## Bolltted

> This is just too entertaining I hope all those numbers are fake just for laughs ,


Just finished a nasty ass frozen pizza around 85g protein and 1950 cals with dip of course. Oh and posts like these don't make me upset but as I have posted several times now, I would appreciate if you guys can keep them to a minimum. They are worthless, useless and just create more spam for people to go through if they want to check the log.

Edit: I am specifically talking about the posts referencing this is a "troll", "fake" or other bs like that. I think we are WAY past that. Thanks guys

----------


## Marsoc

That's the thing. Nobody really cares about ur reckless cycle especially to keep track of it ...spam lol. And for what. Very minimal gains ...SMH

----------


## Bolltted

> That's the thing. Nobody really cares about ur reckless cycle especially to keep track of it ...spam lol. And for what. Very minimal gains ...SMH


Actually people do. It's funny because a dude I met at my anytime fitness had actually come across my thread and is currently following it. *I am not saying I am anything special at all.* I do think many people are interested in seeing the results. Them seeing me as a guinea pig of sorts.
Haha if these are minimal gains then holy shit you got me excited. I can't wait to see what gains I will make during this and future cycles!! *I am glad we agree. I think the same way. If you or others are not interested then please move along and do not bother posting.*

----------


## LaloJR

Nice results, but you dont need so much gear to get those gains you want... You could have done it the right way, use moderated doses, and with the time just upp the doses because there will always be time to upp the dose... but good results tho

----------


## Bolltted

> Nice results, but you dont need so much gear to get those gains you want... You could have done it the right way, use moderated doses, and with the time just upp the doses because there will always be time to upp the dose... but good results tho


Thanks man, appreciate it!

Check in Monday 12/5/16: Appetite was down this weekend felt a little smaller in the gym today. Weighed in at a clean 229 though. Maybe it's the fat so I don't look as good, I'm not sure. Did the same chest workout I have been doing. It's funny it seems the weight continues to sky rocket every week and hasn't stopped yet. Did my usual chest workout but did very low reps on my bench press. I did 4 sets of 2 and managed to put up 275 with good form. I am hoping that I can get my bench up to 315 for 1 rep before I up my doses to 2g of test and 1.2 of tren in a week and a half. All in all a good workout. Noticing my muscles are really starting to get blood in them. They get tight and seem to cramp very easily. At the end of my workout, simply resting my arm on my knee in between sets would cause my forearm near my wrist to burn and get tight. From what I have read I am pretty sure that is from the tren.

----------


## TheTaxMan

If you have just started lifting your body would have reacted and grew anyway, especialy with a suited diet. I bet half of the gains you have got now if not more would have been achievable naturally or a lower dosed cycle.

More MG doesnt mean more growth.

Whats your next cycle going to have to be for you to respond? 5000mg test and 5000mg tren ?

How old are you again? I had a quick look and couldnt find your age in the OP

----------


## Bolltted

> If you have just started lifting your body would have reacted and grew anyway, especialy with a suited diet. I bet half of the gains you have got now if not more would have been achievable naturally or a lower dosed cycle.
> 
> More MG doesnt mean more growth.
> 
> Whats your next cycle going to have to be for you to respond? 5000mg test and 5000mg tren ?
> 
> How old are you again? I had a quick look and couldnt find your age in the OP


No I plan to keep it at similar doses. When I was preparing to do the steroids , I did do a decent amount of reading. I decided after reading folks experiences with high doses that 2 grams of test and 1.5 grams of tren was near the upper limit and anything after that is just increasing side effects with little to no extra benefit. I am not saying that verbatim, but that was the conclusion I deducted from my reading. During the past week I have already been thinking of my next cycle. I think I will do something like 1-1.5grams of tren acetate and low testosterone . I also want to experiment with some other orals. Maybe winstrol ? I'm 21. 

*Oh and just a side note. I guess we will see what happens, but man the strength I have gained is insane. I could easily see myself doing 225 overhead shoulder press for 8 reps by the end of this cycle and about the same reps for a 315 bench. This is both starting from a 135 bench for 4 REPS just under 7 weeks ago! Hey, maybe progress will stall/slow down. Hell I am only 6 and a half weeks into the cycle and training lol. But I am a realistic person. I suppose by the end of the cycle anyone who is interested can look at the muscle and strength I built and then decide for themselves if they think I would have benefited the same naturally or on 500mg of testosterone. That's the thing there really is no way in telling other than waiting and deciding for yourself. I could do a 500mg cycle of testosterone for 20 weeks and see if I achieve the same results. However, I have my own beliefs and for me that would be a waste of my time and not in line with my goals.*

----------


## TheTaxMan

Granted the cycle will give you more gains than natural

I wasnt meaning that, just stating you could have put most of these early gains on pretty quickly without the needles, especialy at 21, your natty test levels should have been nice and high at that age.

Good luck

----------


## Cuz

Whats he up to now. 100lbs in 6 weeks?

----------


## Couchlock

> Whats he up to now. 100lbs in 6 weeks?


Bout 70lb gain in 6wk

That's a lot of weight for your cardiovascular system to deal with in that short period of time I would like to know what your blood pressure is like now we're supporting you in this we just kind of want can I see some numbers and values so we can get an idea of what this amount of drugs can do to you

----------


## Livinlean

Im with couchlockd, curious about your BP. Please tell me your monitoring it daily. if not, go grab a monitor they are pretty cheap.

----------


## Bolltted

Hey guys going on vacation for 2 weeks 17th-31st. I was thinking of injecting the 2 weeks worth of test and tren and not worrying too much about it. Is this what you guys would recommend? And mailing the steroids is not an option. I am going to my grandparents winter home in another country. Basically all I am asking is if it would be a huge deal or not. Trying to buy things down there is also not an option. I don't want to be dealing with that while on vacation.

*Would appreciate any advice on this!*

Little update for today Thursday 12/8/16: Appetite is definitely down. Going to start eating out more with friends when I get back from vacation. Things like wings go down easy. However, I am having a very rough time trying to get all the calories in at home. I am almost positive this is from the tren. Anyway not looking much different, nor has my weight changed much so no pics. Sitting at 229-230. Strength is still going up rapidly, although I did experience some pretty terrible shoulder pain today. Going to take next week off shoulders so I don't damage it further. Sucks as it is by far my strongest body part. Today I put up 185 for 5 reps on standing overhead shoulder press. Did 4 sets but strength went down a lot more than usual. Was only getting 3 reps by my forth set. Think that was due to the shoulder pain. Excited for monday to see where my bench is at. Going to try to pound food this weekend so I have plenty of energy for chest monday. Going to try to put up 295. I am at least hoping for 5 reps on 275 (got 2 for 4 sets last week).

----------


## Back In Black

It's irrelevant what your strength will be at the end of cycle. Let's see what the strength, and you, and your bloodwork, look like 8 weeks post PCT.

Age 21 says it all really, amazing how many young men think they know best. I can almost guarantee your natural test levels will be nowhere near where they were before cycle.

Advice on pinning 2 weeks of test and tren in one go? Does it matter what advice you get because you ignore it anyway. Fuck it, just pin 3 weeks worth just in case. And the more saturated fat you get down your neck the better, just think of those quality calories.

----------


## Bolltted

> It's irrelevant what your strength will be at the end of cycle. Let's see what the strength, and you, and your bloodwork, look like 8 weeks post PCT.
> 
> Age 21 says it all really, amazing how many young men think they know best. I can almost guarantee your natural test levels will be nowhere near where they were before cycle.
> 
> Advice on pinning 2 weeks of test and tren in one go? Does it matter what advice you get because you ignore it anyway. Fuck it, just pin 3 weeks worth just in case. And the more saturated fat you get down your neck the better, just think of those quality calories.


Your post really shows me that you really do not care about posting anything of actual worth to my thread and are attempting to troll. I have already stated multiple times that I am NOT doing pct, nor is recovering my natural test levels at all important to me. You really think after I posted in my ORIGINAL POST about blasting and cruising for the next 20 years and my plans not to do pct that I really care about my natural test levels? No because you are simply here to troll and clearly have nothing meaningful to contribute. By the way I would like to state that my meals at home are full of good healthy fats and are mostly clean meals. Other than the whipping cream. You attempting to lecture me on my health and "natural test levels" is like telling a football player he needs to stop playing football due to the massive health implications. Highly irrelevant. Anyway, if anyone wants to help me with my question I would appreciate it. If I wasn't already clear, I am not looking for information on "natural test levels" or anything diet related.

Edit: hahaaha damn normally I wouldn't respond to shit like that. Maybe it's the tren  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Lol, I'm the one here to troll? You're a funny little fucker aren't you.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Hey guys going on vacation for 2 weeks 17th-31st. I was thinking of injecting the 2 weeks worth of test and tren and not worrying too much about it. Is this what you guys would recommend? And mailing the steroids is not an option. I am going to my grandparents winter home in another country. Basically all I am asking is if it would be a huge deal or not. Trying to buy things down there is also not an option. I don't want to be dealing with that while on vacation.
> 
> *Would appreciate any advice on this!*
> 
> Little update for today Thursday 12/8/16: Appetite is definitely down. Going to start eating out more with friends when I get back from vacation. Things like wings go down easy. However, I am having a very rough time trying to get all the calories in at home. I am almost positive this is from the tren. Anyway not looking much different, nor has my weight changed much so no pics. Sitting at 229-230. Strength is still going up rapidly, although I did experience some pretty terrible shoulder pain today. Going to take next week off shoulders so I don't damage it further. Sucks as it is by far my strongest body part. Today I put up 185 for 5 reps on standing overhead shoulder press. Did 4 sets but strength went down a lot more than usual. Was only getting 3 reps by my forth set. Think that was due to the shoulder pain. Excited for monday to see where my bench is at. Going to try to pound food this weekend so I have plenty of energy for chest monday. Going to try to put up 295. I am at least hoping for 5 reps on 275 (got 2 for 4 sets last week).


Nobody which advice is worth is going to advice you on this suicidal cycle.

Your lifting log is ridiculous as you could easily achieve those lifts naturally. You think anybody here is impressed? Lol

Agree with BiB, you have no idea what you are doing, and going to regret it one day.

----------


## -Ender-

> No I plan to keep it at similar doses.* When I was preparing to do the steroids, I did do a decent amount of reading. I decided after reading folks experiences with high doses that 2 grams of test and 1.5 grams of tren was near the upper limit and anything after that is just increasing side effects with little to no extra benefit*. ]


You state this ^




> Hey guys going on vacation for 2 weeks 17th-31st. I was thinking of injecting the 2 weeks worth of test and tren and not worrying too much about it. Is this what you guys would recommend? And mailing the steroids is not an option. I am going to my grandparents winter home in another country. Basically all I am asking is if it would be a huge deal or not. Trying to buy things down there is also not an option. I don't want to be dealing with that while on vacation.
> .


And then ask this?^ Your flying blind, you're lazy, and your intelligence is in serious question.

This upper limit that you refer to... was that dosage taken by underweight young men that had never trained before? Come on dude, your justifications are terrible.

Your gains that you are SO proud of: would have come to you naturally with diet and training alone. Your max lifts that you expect at the end of this...well honestly: whoopidy-do... those are obtainable for the vast majority of 21 year olds that train hard.

Back to my lazy comment: What the fuck are you doing taking two weeks off mid cycle? Your dedication shines through on this one. Dedication is NOT going to grammy's house to fuck off for a couple of weeks. 

Your life, this thread, your knowledge, your attitude toward staff and members, is a farce. 

You better fucking hope your reckless attempt at steroid usage is not duplicated by some other kid that reads this horseshit and gets hurt. And I am damn sure that you are not man enough to come back here and warn others after you find out what you have done to yourself. 

And don't confuse this for a rant.

----------


## Bolltted

> You state this ^
> 
> 
> 
> And then ask this?^ Your flying blind, you're lazy, and your intelligence is in serious question.
> 
> This upper limit that you refer to... was that dosage taken by underweight young men that had never trained before? Come on dude, your justifications are terrible.
> 
> Your gains that you are SO proud of: would have come to you naturally with diet and training alone. Your max lifts that you expect at the end of this...well honestly: whoopidy-do... those are obtainable for the vast majority of 21 year olds that train hard.
> ...


hahaha. You don't take vacation man? Damn I said bodybuilding was important to me. I would still say it is. I haven't had a drop of alcohol, I have eaten a very strict diet with lots of clean high calorie meals, and I have stayed dedicated to my strict training regimen. But is it going to run my life? Hell no! Don't get it twisted. It's funny because I think your flying blind comment actually applies to many of those in the fitness industry. Not me though. I am fully aware that I am no Phil Heath. Trust me, I do not plan on living my life thinking I am going to be the next mr olympia. Bodybuilding is APART of my life not my WHOLE LIFE. Oh and most 21 year old naturals lift 315 pounds on bench press for 8 reps? Please link me the videos. I would love to see this.

Edit: I didn't confuse that for a rant, it was a rant. I have already stated that I am not encouraging anyone do the cycle I am doing. If people choose to do it anyway. Well that's why we have freedom of choice right? Oh and disrespecting staff members? Seriously? I have been nothing but nice to staff members. If someone is not even going to bother to read my original post and then proceeds to post something that is completely irrelevant, then I will take that as a troll or just a worthless post. I asked a question. To be honest, I am not really worried about the two weeks vacation. I see myself injecting two weeks worth the day that I leave, going on vacation and then I will pick up where I left off when I get back. It really will not affect the cycle much at all.

----------


## Bolltted

> Nobody which advice is worth is going to advice you on this suicidal cycle.
> 
> Your lifting log is ridiculous as you could easily achieve those lifts naturally. You think anybody here is impressed? Lol
> 
> Agree with BiB, you have no idea what you are doing, and going to regret it one day.


Haha. No that's why I stated numerous times that the lifts were not impressive. Nor was I saying they were. I am simply writing down what I am experiencing on my cycle, take it how you want.

----------


## -Ender-

> hahaha. You don't take vacation man? Damn I said bodybuilding was important to me. I would still say it is. I haven't had a drop of alcohol, I have eaten a very strict diet with lots of clean high calorie meals, and I have stayed dedicated to my strict training regimen. But is it going to run my life? Hell no! Don't get it twisted. It's funny because I think your flying blind comment actually applies to many of those in the fitness industry. Not me though. I am fully aware that I am no Phil Heath. Trust me, I do not plan on living my life thinking I am going to be the next mr olympia. Bodybuilding is APART of my life not my WHOLE LIFE. Oh and most 21 year old naturals lift 315 pounds on bench press for 8 reps? Please link me the videos. I would love to see this.


THIS is your response? That's it? You just copped out of training, dedication, being knowledgeable, and respectful all in one short statement.

Thank you and have a happy holiday season.

----------


## Bolltted

> THIS is your response? That's it? You just copped out of training, dedication, being knowledgeable, and respectful all in one short statement.
> 
> Thank you and have a happy holiday season.


Read the edit to my post. Oh and I am waiting for the videos of natural 21 year olds benching 315 for 8 reps. It's common so there must be tons out there. Ok maybe now I am being an asshole haha. But cmon. You are really going to tell me most 21 year olds are putting up those numbers.

Edit: I am going to stop this banter now. Kind of pointless back and forth.

----------


## Obs

I layed down some pure gold threads on this site that only got to two pages. Look at this!

----------


## -Ender-

> Read the edit to my post. Oh and I am waiting for the videos of natural 21 year olds benching 315 for 8 reps. It's common so there must be tons out there. Ok maybe now I am being an asshole haha. But cmon. You are really going to tell me most 21 year olds are putting up those numbers.
> 
> Edit: I am going to stop this banter now. Kind of pointless back and forth.


Is it pointless? Or are you just beginning to get frustrated because you can do nothing more than try to dismiss my comments? Am I hitting a little too close to home?

----------


## -Ender-

> hahaha. You don't take vacation man? Damn I said bodybuilding was important to me. I would still say it is. I haven't had a drop of alcohol, I have eaten a very strict diet with lots of clean high calorie meals, and I have stayed dedicated to my strict training regimen. But is it going to run my life? Hell no! Don't get it twisted. It's funny because I think your flying blind comment actually applies to many of those in the fitness industry. Not me though. I am fully aware that I am no Phil Heath. Trust me, I do not plan on living my life thinking I am going to be the next mr olympia. Bodybuilding is APART of my life not my WHOLE LIFE. Oh and most 21 year old naturals lift 315 pounds on bench press for 8 reps? Please link me the videos. I would love to see this.
> 
> Edit: I didn't confuse that for a rant, it was a rant. I have already stated that I am not encouraging anyone do the cycle I am doing. If people choose to do it anyway. Well that's why we have freedom of choice right? Oh and disrespecting staff members? Seriously? I have been nothing but nice to staff members. If someone is not even going to bother to read my original post and then proceeds to post something that is completely irrelevant, then I will take that as a troll or just a worthless post. I asked a question. To be honest, I am not really worried about the two weeks vacation.* I see myself injecting two weeks worth the day that I leave*, going on vacation and then I will pick up where I left off when I get back. It really will not affect the cycle much at all.


How about you just don't do that. thanks.

----------


## Bolltted

> Is it pointless? Or are you just beginning to get frustrated because you can do nothing more than try to dismiss my comments? Am I hitting a little too close to home?


No I am simply waiting for you to actually post a response to my statements and questions. Let me simplify.

1. Should bodybuilding be put above all else? ie. Family, work, education and other enjoyments in life.
2. Most natural 21 year olds lift 315 pounds on bench press for 8 reps? I am not arguing. Like I said please provide some evidence.
3. I am positive by the end of this cycle, I will be pleased with the results. That's all that matters right?
4. Am I frustrated? You think a little internet trolling is going to affect my life. Nah, maybe for a few minutes. I have a good family, good friends, plenty of female friends  :Smilie: , I am currently educating myself and life a happy life in general.
5. I am dismissive? No I addressed every comment you made. You literally dismissed everything I posted, as well as making false claims with no backing or evidence.

----------


## -Ender-

> No I am simply waiting for you to actually post a response to my statements and questions. Let me simplify.
> 
> 1. Should bodybuilding be put above all else? ie. Family, work, education and other enjoyments in life. of course. And on the cycle/trainwreck that you are attempting: absolutely 
> 2. Most natural 21 year olds lift 315 pounds on bench press for 8 reps? I am not arguing. Like I said please provide some evidence. Your lack of involvement in weight training really shows here. walk into any collage training facility and watch football players train
> 3. I am positive by the end of this cycle, I will be pleased with the results. That's all that matters right? How about in 5-10 years?
> 4. Am I frustrated? You think a little internet trolling is going to affect my life. Nah, *maybe for a few minutes*. I have a good family, good friends, plenty of female friends , I am currently educating myself and life a happy life in general. This is a yes.
> 5. I am dismissive? No I addressed every comment you made. You literally dismissed everything I posted, as well as making false claims with no backing or evidence. nice try, but hard to turn around on me. Get your E2 checked.


You do such a good job that I don't really need to respond  :Smilie:

----------


## Obs

The penis poll should have been way bigger than this.

----------


## Bolltted

> You do such a good job that I don't really need to respond


Hahahahaa I am done. I stopped reading after the college football comment. LOL. Yes D1 college football players are most definitely natural.  :Wink:  Great post my man.

Anyway thanks for the clever banter. That actually kickstarted my morning. Gotta get on with my day. Will report back later. No more spam needed.

----------


## Couchlock

315 x1 at 155

As for the going on vacation comment no while we're training we don't stop training

For instance my father I had surgery last month and is having another surgery in a few days I leave the hospital to come home and train nothing will stand in the way of me busting my ass in the gym while on cycle I'll be damned if I put that money down the drain and not hit that gym twice a day

Even while not on cycle I don't drink I don't go out I keep my training plan dialed in and focused the best of my ability I even put off time with the step daughter and my fiance My Lifestyle comes first as I'm sure a lot of other guys on here does

----------


## Bolltted

> 315 x1 at 155
> 
> As for the going on vacation comment no while we're training we don't stop training
> 
> For instance my father I had surgery last month and is having another surgery in a few days I leave the hospital to come home and train nothing will stand in the way of me busting my ass in the gym while on cycle I'll be damned if I put that money down the drain and not hit that gym twice a day
> 
> Even while not on cycle I don't drink I don't go out I keep my training plan dialed in and focused the best of my ability I even put off time with the step daughter and my fiance My Lifestyle comes first as I'm sure a lot of other guys on here does


I think there has been some kind of misconception here. I do not plan on taking one day off training or diet.... I never said anything about taking time off diet or training.

Edit: I really have no idea where anyone would have gotten that idea from. I certainly didn't mention anything of the sort.

Just had another thought. I respect everyone's decision to choose what they want in life. However, I think it is possible to take something like bodybuilding seriously, while also having a life. If I want to go on a weekend trip with some friends, or visit a girlfriend nothing will ever stop me. In my opinion being a one dimensional person is asking for a future mid life crisis.

----------


## Couchlock

> I think there has been some kind of misconception here. I do not plan on taking one day off training or diet.... I never said anything about taking time off diet or training.
> 
> Edit: I really have no idea where anyone would have gotten that idea from. I certainly didn't mention anything of the sort.
> 
> Just had another thought. I respect everyone's decision to choose what they want in life. However, I think it is possible to take something like bodybuilding seriously, while also having a life. If I want to go on a weekend trip with some friends, or visit a girlfriend nothing will ever stop me. In my opinion being a one dimensional person is asking for a future mid life crisis.


I can't bring my self to waste time going out is rather be lifting

----------


## PistolPete33

It's funny that he says that bodybuilding isn't running his life which is obvious because he just started lifting. However, he's willing to not do a PCT and basically go on TRT for the rest of his life starting at age 21. Sorry son but you are one of the dumbest people to visit this forum. Your careless and close minded. Your "gains" won't last once you're off and your shoulder injury is not shocking.

People here are trying to help you and because you're not getting the answers you want to hear you get all pissy. When you're planning a cycle you don't take 2 weeks off to go to grammies. If you're going to grammies then you plan your cycle around that and either finish it before or start it after the grammy visit. Simple rules. You're willing to mess your hormones up so dramatically by taking WAY TOO MUCH GEAR, then come off for a few weeks to hang with grammy, and then jump right back on. Then, you plan on running steroids for the next 20 years yet you've only been training for a year???

Take it from someone that's on TRT. It's a royal pain in the ass. Having to inject all the time and getting things stable. It sucks and knowing I have to do this for the rest of my life sucks.

----------


## hammerheart

The funny side is he hasn't the receptors to accept all that gear. Basically, he's just polluting the environment by passing them in urine.

----------


## Mr.BB

> The funny side is he hasn't the receptors to accept all that gear. Basically, he's just polluting the environment by passing them in urine.


Of course. He would probably have the same result with 500mg test only.

----------


## Bolltted

> It's funny that he says that bodybuilding isn't running his life which is obvious because he just started lifting. However, he's willing to not do a PCT and basically go on TRT for the rest of his life starting at age 21. Sorry son but you are one of the dumbest people to visit this forum. Your careless and close minded. Your "gains" won't last once you're off and your shoulder injury is not shocking.
> 
> People here are trying to help you and because you're not getting the answers you want to hear you get all pissy. When you're planning a cycle you don't take 2 weeks off to go to grammies. If you're going to grammies then you plan your cycle around that and either finish it before or start it after the grammy visit. Simple rules. You're willing to mess your hormones up so dramatically by taking WAY TOO MUCH GEAR, then come off for a few weeks to hang with grammy, and then jump right back on. Then, you plan on running steroids for the next 20 years yet you've only been training for a year???
> 
> Take it from someone that's on TRT. It's a royal pain in the ass. Having to inject all the time and getting things stable. It sucks and knowing I have to do this for the rest of my life sucks.


*Gains won't last?* 
What does that even mean. I do not plan on keeping any gains naturally from this cycle, as I have already stated. That is the exact reason why I plan on blast and cruising. It's funny because while I have only been lifting and doing steroids for 7 weeks I am already past the delusion of "keeping gains". Completely false. Your body cannot maintain something that was gained using exogenous hormones. I am not talking about growth hormone , that does cause permanent size gain.

*It's funny that I say bodybuilding isn't running my life?*
Really? Oh ok. So there is a set formula in place. If you blast and cruise then bodybuilding must completely rule your life? If you have other interests in life then you must do pct or else you are an idiot? Lol absolute nonsense. It's funny because I have seen videos of many respected people in the fitness industry talk about how you cannot let bodybuilding run your life and you must have other interests and goals. Palumbo, aceto, cutler and heath to name a few. Oh and before you mention Phil Heath and Jay cutler letting bodybuilding "run their lives". Guess what? They make millions from the fitness industry. I do not.

*I get pissy when I don't get the answers I want?* 
Quite the opposite actually. If you read through the thread, you will see me thanking staff and other veteran members for their insightful input. However, I will not blindly listen to statements such as "You will make the same gains on 500 of test or naturally", or "Most 21 year old naturals are lifting 315 pounds for 8 reps". I am a very logical person. I am an atheist, and am heavily interested in evolutionary psychology. I do not listen to comments that are not factual and have no evidence backing them.

----------


## Bolltted

Monday 12/12/16: Chest day. Shoulders felt a lot better. Maybe the joints and tendons are adjusting to the higher weight? Still going to abstain from shoulders this week just to be safe. Went to the gym very late and didn't have a spot. Did 4 sets of flat bench press. 300 for 1 rep, felt like I could have gotten another. Dropped down to 295 and did that for 1 rep as well. Last two sets were 11 reps and 9 reps with 225. Was very happy with how light 225 felt. Did 4 sets of incline smith press. Not sure if the bar counts on that machine. Anyway I did 2 sets of "275" for 4 and 2 sets of 245 for 7. Proceeded to do some dumbbell flys and cable machines. Definitely a good chest workout. One thing I happened to notice is my lat muscles protruding a lot more. I am very happy to see them progressing. I think they are very important to building a great physique at my height. Sitting at around 230-231 dry weight. That will definitely be changing on family holidays. I see myself coming back at around 240 LOL. Before starting my training and steroids under 2 months ago I had never been above 180 in my life. Oh another thing. Just injected my biceps with 3cc in each bicep. The pain was excruciating the last time I did this (as noted earlier in my thread). Was supposed to go out with some friends, I ended up driving them to the bar and passing up on some prime haha. I have a fairly high pain tolerance. They were tight and throbbing for around 4 days post injection. Let's see what happens this time!!!

----------


## Couchlock

> Monday 12/12/16: Chest day. Shoulders felt a lot better. Maybe the joints and tendons are adjusting to the higher weight? Still going to abstain from shoulders this week just to be safe. Went to the gym very late and didn't have a spot. Did 4 sets of flat bench press. 300 for 1 rep, felt like I could have gotten another. Dropped down to 295 and did that for 1 rep as well. Last two sets were 11 reps and 9 reps with 225. Was very happy with how light 225 felt. Did 4 sets of incline smith press. Not sure if the bar counts on that machine. Anyway I did 2 sets of "275" for 4 and 2 sets of 245 for 7. Proceeded to do some dumbbell flys and cable machines. Definitely a good chest workout. One thing I happened to notice is my lat muscles protruding a lot more. I am very happy to see them progressing. I think they are very important to building a great physique at my height. Sitting at around 230-231 dry weight. That will definitely be changing on family holidays. I see myself coming back at around 240 LOL. Before starting my training and steroids under 2 months ago I had never been above 180 in my life. Oh another thing. Just injected my biceps with 3cc in each bicep. The pain was excruciating the last time I did this (as noted earlier in my thread). Was supposed to go out with some friends, I ended up driving them to the bar and passing up on some prime haha. I have a fairly high pain tolerance. They were tight and throbbing for around 4 days post injection. Let's see what happens this time!!!


Why don't you just pin your quads or glutes?

----------


## Bolltted

> Why don't you just pin your quads or glutes?


Was going to do my glutes but since I am leaving and I have to pin so much on saturday, I wanted to save my glutes and delts for the day that I leave. I will probably end up injecting Glutes, delts and biceps on satuday. To the quad question. I really got into Dave palumbo's videos when I was getting ready for my cycle. He mentioned how bad quads were for an injection site and how many things can go wrong when injecting there. He explained in detail. I never did my own research to see if it were true, I decided to just stay away. I also asked my friend who has been helping me with lifting. He told me he has had some very bad injections in the quad. Told me his leg has swollen up twice the size multiple times over the years. Ironically, I have more knowledge on steroids than him. Even though he has been doing them for 3 years. He is a bit of a meathead. Technically my doses are supposed to be going up to 1.2g tren and 2g of test this week. I will make those adjustments when I get back on the 31st. Biceps are feeling better, I just have to inject another three or four times and I assume they will be painless. This is what happened with my delts. My biceps will be my third rotation when I get back. If I need another, my next site to experiment with will be my traps or lats.

----------


## Couchlock

> Was going to do my glutes but since I am leaving and I have to pin so much on saturday, I wanted to save my glutes and delts for the day that I leave. I will probably end up injecting Glutes, delts and biceps on satuday. To the quad question. I really got into Dave palumbo's videos when I was getting ready for my cycle. He mentioned how bad quads were for an injection site and how many things can go wrong when injecting there. He explained in detail. I never did my own research to see if it were true, I decided to just stay away. I also asked my friend who has been helping me with lifting. He told me he has had some very bad injections in the quad. Told me his leg has swollen up twice the size multiple times over the years. Ironically, I have more knowledge on steroids than him. Even though he has been doing them for 3 years. He is a bit of a meathead. Technically my doses are supposed to be going up to 1.2g tren and 2g of test this week. I will make those adjustments when I get back on the 31st. Biceps are feeling better, I just have to inject another three or four times and I assume they will be painless. This is what happened with my delts. My biceps will be my third rotation when I get back. If I need another, my next site to experiment with will be my traps or lats.


I can't believe your injection entire vials of test per week.

That's still crazy, I don't know man.

What's your blood pressure like?

----------


## Bolltted

> I can't believe your injection entire vials of test per week.
> 
> That's still crazy, I don't know man.
> 
> What's your blood pressure like?


Elevated but still in the normal range. I have always had low blood pressure. Not dangerously low, still in the healthy range.

I am not injecting a whole vial of test a week lol. I will be injecting over a vial of test and exactly a vial of tren this week because of the holidays (12cc of test and 10cc of tren). Forgot to mention I got my hands on some sustanon . I will be injecting that this week before I leave. I understand the tren will still be spiking up and down when I am gone. I am hoping the Testosterone decanoate will help keep the test stable while I am gone.

----------


## Couchlock

> Elevated but still in the normal range. I have always had low blood pressure. Not dangerously low, still in the healthy range.
> 
> I am not injecting a whole vial of test a week lol. I will be injecting over a vial of test and exactly a vial of tren this week because of the holidays (12cc of test and 10cc of tren). Forgot to mention I got my hands on some sustanon. I will be injecting that this week before I leave. I understand the tren will still be spiking up and down when I am gone. I am hoping the Testosterone decanoate will help keep the test stable while I am gone.


So your going to front load 4 injections worth in one shot, because of you being away for the holidays?

That's not how you should do it.

This is the part of not taking it seriously me and other members mean.

When making desicion to use drugs like this, its a final step in a goal trying to reach.

In your case its your first step, without much brain in the game or aspect of the grand scheme of this life.

If you can do your injections correctly, then its not very important to you.

This shit ain't preworkouts and protein powders. Its deadly (in your case of excessively unnecessary use)

You should stick to your schedule

----------


## Bolltted

> So your going to front load 4 injections worth in one shot, because of you being away for the holidays?
> 
> That's not how you should do it.
> 
> This is the part of not taking it seriously me and other members mean.
> 
> When making desicion to use drugs like this, its a final step in a goal trying to reach.
> 
> In your case its your first step, without much brain in the game or aspect of the grand scheme of this life.
> ...


The testosterone decanoate will keep my test levels stable enough throughout my holidays. I am confident that my the tren spiking for a week or two will not affect my cycle. I am not sure if english is your second language so I will not be rude, but the latter half of your post is poorly written and unclear. Anyway, thanks for the input. 

Regarding your statement about steroids being the final piece to the puzzle. Nonsense. Who are YOU to tell ME that steroids are the "final step". Clearly in my life they are the first step. I have already stated numerous times that I disagree with those viewpoints. I do not believe in "building a base", nor do I believe in any other bodybuilding myths that have no evidence backing them. However, I am aware that it is not recommended to use steroids under the age of 25. Obviously I did my own research, assessed the risk and determined that taking steroids was worth it to me.

I am done arguing back and forth on the same subjects. I will report back with an update tomorrow.

----------


## Obs

He injects 35 lbs of gear at a time... He isnt as heavy as he thinks.

----------


## Couchlock

Edited for her pleasure

----------


## Obs

> You do not believe in building a solid foundation?
> 
> That's actually disrespectful and smashing our lifestyle in our face like its a joke.
> 
> Ill tell ya, your the kind of guy id kick the fucking shit out of, 250lbs or not.
> 
> Your current lift maxes are same as mine, but I'm 100lb lighter.
> 
> Think about that .....


There is no disrespecting benching twice ones weight. Smaller or not your a strong man couchlockd. I would put my money on you.

----------


## Couchlock

> There is no disrespecting benching twice ones weight. Smaller or not your a strong man couchlockd. I would put my money on you.


What I mean is its offensive to just thumb his nose at this stuff.

He's gonna take 4 injections worth in one shot, cuzz he's going to Go eat Christmas cookies and be away from his gear. Yet he takes this SERIOUS

he doesn't believe a solid foundation is necessary (without realizing solid foundation responds 10 fold to gear, as opposed to going from noodle arm to 2g of test and being 240lbs overnight, without nuts to justify size), yet he takes this SERIOUS.

goes and calls golden rules of thumb, that bodybuilders since the 50's follow, calling it "hogwash"

Yet he takes this SERIOUS.

He can have arnold, dorian, and Coleman being his personal trainers and her call their advice Bullshit, don't ya know, he's the next IFBB pro......

----------


## Obs

> What I mean is its offensive to just thumb his nose at this stuff.
> 
> He's gonna take 4 injections worth in one shot, cuzz he's going to Go eat Christmas cookies and be away from his gear. Yet he takes this SERIOUS
> 
> he doesn't believe a solid foundation is necessary (without realizing solid foundation responds 10 fold to gear, as opposed to going from noodle arm to 2g of test and being 240lbs overnight, without nuts to justify size), yet he takes this SERIOUS.
> 
> goes and calls golden rules of thumb, that bodybuilders since the 50's follow, calling it "hogwash"
> 
> Yet he takes this SERIOUS.
> ...


I know. Thats why I gave up. He is one of the few that doesnt belong here. No respect. Its not a question he will pay for the lack of an ear. I am at a spot in my life where I need gear but Im giving it time off after one more injection just because I know what I have put my liver through. In the mean time we got this jackleg injecting a gallon and showing every dumb 18 year old "how to get big fast". YA get big and have zero strength and trash your body. Muscle that cant move iron is fat. People that cant bench their own weight are pussys. I know its blunt but I am right.

----------


## Obs

And poor silabolin lost his gear to customs and he was gonna shoot a third what this prick is... Aint right!

----------


## Obs

And dont put oikos yogurt in your shake its fucking nasty!

----------


## Couchlock

> And poor silabolin lost his gear to customs and he was gonna shoot a third what this prick is... Aint right!


Yeah its a crying shame, he should donate to sil

----------


## TheTaxMan

Crazy lol i know its repeated so forgive me.

Your shooting way too much oil in small muscles, no wonder your in days of pain

The doses your running id of thought you would need to inject multiple muscles on your injection days

At the minute, how much and how often are you shooting per week (not taking in account your double dose for vacation)

3ml in a bicep is a lot! Spread that shit out man

----------


## cousinmuscles

Somehow this thread attracts replies so I'll post one too.

Great LOLs in this thread and quite a good troll. When someone posts something he dismisses it's contents while in the same post claiming everyone is dismissing the contents of his own posts. Ah the joys of not using logic. 

I wont dismiss or criticize you at all Bolltted. I am here to see what you will post next. 

I would even have liked a poll where people could vote, do they think any of this is even real? Or, how many ml can this guy inject in a week? Or, is this guy really a competetive eater who can down a couple of 300g carb meals in a day?

----------


## Nephets

reading this thread looking for protocols that I can use myself when I cycle is like watching porn hoping to find my soul mate. It is what it is. entertainment.

----------


## Kyle1337

Wow, can't believe I missed this thread.

There's alot here, but if I'd say anything... I don't think 500mg test would do the same. Not condoning what he's doing, but yea... lol

----------


## Couchlock

> reading this thread looking for protocols that I can use myself when I cycle is like watching porn hoping to find my soul mate. It is what it is. entertainment.


Whatcha all think how the heart is going to handle a 100lb weight gain in 7 weeks?
.and hdl/ldl.?

Me thinks he won't make it but a year or so at this pace.

He's going to run this for 19 years....

----------


## Nephets

its been quiet in here.

----------


## Couchlock

> its been quiet in here.


Cuzz he probably to big to type, pressing 5 buttons at once, and strength, he's probably breaking phone screens as he types

----------


## Nephets

unfortunately, him writing this thread is like George rr matin writing the Game of thrones books. Interesting read, but he will probably die before we get to see the end.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Its hard enough for some to keep updating a legitimate log

Maybe if the OP is trolling, hes got bored, its been 3-4 weeks since the last "update"

----------


## Couchlock

> Its hard enough for some to keep updating a legitimate log
> 
> Maybe if the OP is trolling, hes got bored, its been 3-4 weeks since the last "update"


Don't fret.
I'm starting a log were I will inject my penis with 4cc of synthol, and and testicles with 150 mg of test oil suspension eod.

I have specialized gym gear ready in basement for him

----------


## Obs

Lmfao!^^

----------


## Kyle1337

Bollted where you at? I kinda wanna see your results honestly.

----------


## Couchlock

> Bollted where you at? I kinda wanna see your results honestly.


Yes he should be a good 275 by now

----------


## USVet81

Holy crap. If this was real it was insane. No way you get through that without gyno on a first cycle. How could you possibly gauge AI at that level?

----------


## USVet81

Hey Kyle... What's up dude? Don't see a lot of folks from last year still around. A few... Not many.

----------


## RedHuman

Just reading over this finally....my.god.
I thought i was adventurous for adding a mild dose of dbol to my first cycle...
I of course realize this thread is insanity...but it's kind of like that video where they have cocaine to the spiders...i just want to see what happens...

----------


## Kyle1337

> Hey Kyle... What's up dude? Don't see a lot of folks from last year still around. A few... Not many.


Same ole' sht different day haha. Just the seasoned members it seems, others come and go alot.

----------


## Totalrecall24

Im brand new to steroids and even i know this isnt smart for him lol

----------


## Obs

What happened to this guy? I still think about it. I still think he died. 


Wtf happened to Nephets as well...?

----------

